# Wildcamping How To Guide 2012



## Admin

I have just been reading through our 16 page wildcamping guide. unfortunately this contains a lot of info and discussion rather than being a guide.

I want to have a guide on here for people to read, so I am starting a new thread and I will ask people to add one suggestion per post. you can make as many posts as you like but please one item of information per post. I can then collect these into one article.

Thanks


----------



## Firefox

Stay only for a short time and move on. Usually for one night and a max of two nights.


----------



## scampa

Try to get to your planned overnighting spot well before dark. 

Then if you don't like the look of it for any reason, you have time to find another.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Never leave rubbish, if the bin is full, take it with you.


----------



## moggy

don't put awnings out


----------



## keithhep

Make sure your toilet is empty before stopping.


----------



## Deleted member 13543

Keep your mobile phone charged.


----------



## Deleted member 13543

Try to park so you can move off easily if in a hurry.


----------



## westbay

Don’t overload sensitive parking spots.  Travel and park-up individually, not in convoys.


----------



## Neckender

Don't fit external screens, when wild camping incase you need to get away in an emergency.

John.


----------



## Ste

If your going off the beaten track, keep checking your fuel/water/gas etc. Could be a long time before you get to refill.


----------



## Ste

Does download the POI file count as advice?


----------



## Ste

One for newbies! Know the size of your vehicle!


----------



## Ste

If in doubt, don't! (Or ask first)


----------



## jann

Always have a supply of basic food


----------



## Teffy

Take at least one good torch/lantern and make sure you have another battery or that it is well charged up, depending on the type.


----------



## Justjack

If you have a safe in your van, don't be complacent, use it.


----------



## Makzine

Always carry basic tools in case of breakdown (you might not know how to use them but someone might)


----------



## Makzine

Always carry a first aid kit


----------



## sasquatch

Take nothing but pictures leave nothing but tyre tracks.


----------



## Admin

Keep your dog under control, do not let it annoy other people and clean up it's mess.


----------



## Admin

Try and be discrete; avoid loud music and do not to set up a campsite (washing line, wind breakers, tables, etc) unless the location allows this.


----------



## Admin

Do not park on beaches unless you are 100% sure of the high tide level and that there are no pending weather fronts.


----------



## scampa

Make a note of your location using your satnav device or a map.  This will save valuable time if you should need to call the emergency services or a breakdown service.

It will also help you to find the spot again and to share it with your fellow wildcampers.


----------



## Bulawayo Lass

Have a check list on the steering wheel with MH dimensions on & what needs locking up/turning off before driving on always there when needed.


----------



## northernspirit2001

Save boozing for times when you won't be unexpectedly be asked to or want to drive off, but have a relaxing time without alcohol....


----------



## northernspirit2001

always pack plenty of condiments, nothing worse than having to buy and carry a full jar of vinegar or big tub of salt if caught short on trip.


----------



## Russtic

Don't park in flood plane if it's pi55ing down.


----------



## Robmac

In Winter carry snow chains, shovel and plenty of extra food and water.


----------



## Makzine

Always take the relevant maps as sat nav's are prone to lie.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Check your tyre pressures often.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Check your tyres are in good condition.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Check your spare wheel is in good condition.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Check you spare wheel tyre presure.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Carry a good tow rope


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

carry a good air pump (you might just hit the curb)


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Check all lights (inside and out)


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Extra warm cloths in case of breakdown in winter.


----------



## Devadave

Carry small quantity of cable ties....amazing what they will hold on to if required, you can join them together if required!


----------



## Devadave

Duck Tape or gaffa tape..... amazing temporary repairs stuff!


----------



## Billy Ruffian

Pick up the litter around your van - even if it's not yours

LitterAction


----------



## Billy Ruffian

Carry 4 pieces of 3/8ths ply, 2 foot long by 8 inches wide, to put under your driving wheels if you get stuck in mud


----------



## drew857

*Improvise, Adapt & Overcome – All part of the experience.*

Always have a back-up plan and ensure spare tyre and changing eqpt serviceable, especially if you have children on the trip.


----------



## jeffmossy

Take plenty of fresh drinking water.And dont forget the dog food like I did once


----------



## scampa

Make a master list of all the items that you may want to take with you... anything from a tin-opener to guide books, spare batteries etc.,etc.  Refer to it each time that you load up for a trip (maybe print out a new copy each time) and tick off each item.  After each trip you can add to the list, or remove items that you can live without.

This will save any worries about forgetting to take something important, and may also save packing any surplus clutter on future trips.


----------



## freewheeler

*Freewheeler*

I ALWAYS CHOOSE A POSSIBILITY EARLY, PARK LATE AND LEAVE EARLY NEXT DAY, NEVER PARK MORE THAN TWO NIGHTS IN THE SAME SPOT, MARK IT ON YOUR ROAD ATLAS FOR NEXT TIME :wave:


----------



## Laurieash

Go to Mc Donalds and collect Salt pepper sugar packets for when you run out:banana:


----------



## ivecotrucker

If arriving after dark use only dipped or sidelights & extinguish them asap on arrival.

Ivecotrucker


----------



## allan01273

*Early to bed*

Early to bed, early to rise. Open the blinds early and then the early morning dog walkers think that you have just arrived. They don't know that you stayed overnight.  This also saves on battery power, and gets you off to a great start to the day.


----------



## Bigpeetee

Ste said:


> One for newbies! Know the size of your vehicle!



Metric & Imperial


----------



## Gadabout2

*Toilet cassette*

Buy a second toilet cassette so you can "wild" for longer without emptying.


----------



## Gadabout2

*Mobile phone*

When you park up check you do have a decent mobile signal, in case of emergency.


----------



## rimni one

*keys*

Know where you keys are incase you need them in a hurry.


----------



## gadabout

Make sure you have a good mobile signal


----------



## ivecotrucker

Always carry at least one good sized block of wood as a jack base on soft ground & preferably several.


----------



## Martinsouthwales

Do not in any way "set up camp" ie, do not put out chairs, barbeque's or any other paraphernalia.


----------



## fairytooth

Don't leave your engine/generator running where it will annoy others.


----------



## Mad Manx

have a good quality jump start box or spare battery  and keep it fully charged


----------



## Derrick2263

Don't expect the Ritz.............you are only there a short time


----------



## invalid

Try to keep off main roads as honking will keep you awake


----------



## invalid

If parking off road stay on the hard stuff, it can rain alot in the night.


----------



## Talbot

Wife and I have one golden rule. If either one of us feels uncomfortable with the chosen wild spot on arrival, we move on to find another spot. Follow your instincts - they're usually right.


----------



## Talbot

If you're low on water and can't find public toilets with a tap, look for a church or graveyard as there's often a tap for watering flowers.


----------



## Talbot

Don't drink alcohol if you're parked on a road or layby etc as you may become victim of drink driving. If you are having a drink always remove your keys from the ignition, NEVER put them in your pocket (preferably hide them in a draw) and turn your seats into the lounge position (if you have swivel seats) with cab curtains or blinds shut. This way if you are questioned by police you can insist that you are parked up for the night and not in charge of a vehicle on a public highway whilst under the influence. This is a grey area, so best not to drink if unsure.


----------



## Talbot

Don't park in a dogging car park unless you're a dogger.:lol-053: 

Seriously, someone knocked on my window in Llandullas and told me just that. Anyway, I stayed the night with interest expecting to be woken up by hundreds of people. Nothing happened. In fact we had a very quiet and peaceful night. I guessed later, that he was probably the owner of the adjacent caravan site trying to scaremonger.


----------



## Shockingdog

*Torches*



Teffy said:


> Take at least one good torch/lantern and make sure you have another battery or that it is well charged up, depending on the type.



We find battery's stored in the van always seem to be flat when we need them.So now we keep two windup torches in the van.


----------



## sueperstarring

Make sure you have a tin opener/bottle opener/corkscrew!!  :beer:


----------



## spirit driver

*A quick get away and all that*

The advice on having to get away quickly or park facing OUT of a spot, is just sound precautionary advice. You just may have to scarper if you are threatened, just don`t feel safe, the vibes all wrong or asked to move. So be like the boy scouts and girl guides, PREPARED. 

Whilst inside we keep all doors locked, sleep with the mobile phone, (make sure you can get a signal before you park up) and torch within easy reach on or down the side of the bed, and keys under the pillow. DON`T get out of the vehicle, if things happen, just make sure you can get the keys in the ignition, for quick lift off, and  get on your way, avoiding killing anything.

Yes, you do get a lot of couple cruising vehicles, in car parks and woody spaces. Ayr car park on the front is particularly bad for this. Plus a group of lads on cycles kept driving up and down the front, and dropping their handlebars into the vans, as they passed. A couple of motorhomes were damaged when we were there last year (2011). 

Then apart from the couple of crazy kids, that threatened us and threw a fully opened sauce packet at the back window, thinking it was funny, and hooting their horn and flashing their lights at the van, in a car park in Carlisle, at 7.00pm below the walls, (and we did have to move off because they did not let up), we have not been bothered by them, or anyone else and the couple cruisers do go home to mummy and daddy about midnight. So sometimes you have to keep awake until the noise has gone. Then bed down and be off early the next day. :sleep-027:

So folks just be aware that there may be dyfunctional persons,:mad1: who may want to cause chaos and unhappiness, just for their fun... But hopefully incidents are rare, (unless anyone knows differently). It is about being aware.:idea: and alert, the countryside and your van needs lerts.........

If you have a vehicle with an engine in the back, they don`t reverse easily out of boggy places, so reverse in and make sure you park the front wheels on terra firma so you can get out easily. Preferable don`t park on very soft ground.

We do clear any site of rubbish, apart from thinking it looks `orrible, we just don`t want motorhome users blamed more than they are, for things. Have fun.........:fun:


----------



## ellieloy

*warm and toasty*

A spare blanket can be sat on but not slept without if you get a sudden temperature drop ....and has a whole host of other uses in times of crisis....including being laid under the wheels to get purchase in snow!

(Can recommend the tartan double sided fleeces from B&M Bargains - very reasonable and very very warm)


----------



## tobeornot2be

*fire extinquisher*

its very handy to have a fire extinquisher ,if your cooking chips ,lovely


----------



## byron

*safety..*

get one of those barking guard dog cd,s of fleabay..


----------



## ivecotrucker

Surely the first rule of wildcamping ?

"Always poo in some one else's loo but feel free to pee where'ere you be".

This frees up your WC cassette for more extended wilding because you must NEVER empty a cassette other than at a proper disposal point.


----------



## flower3bird

Always top up your fresh water tank at any opportunity you see a tap. You never know when you will find the next one!


----------



## flower3bird

Use water frugally and carry a couple of 5 ltr bottles as emergency supply.


----------



## AdamBorzy

Safety First :have fun:


----------



## frogijock

Never dump Black/Grey waste


----------



## tf bundy

*Good wildcamping advice*

Keep yourself discrete and quiet, and if anybody chats to you, be a bit evasive about your wildcamping. I know this from experience, people appear to be friendly (and usually they are) but some just smile at you, but are really about to start their letter writing campaign to the local council!  
Keep low, stay quiet, dont make any mess, be polite, smile at those around you, and say very little about wildcamping, even though you want to scream to the whole world about how fantastic wildcamping is. 

Oh, and dont trust other motorhomers until you know them well. . . trust me on this one, they dont always approve of wildcamping.


----------



## scenictraveller

have a handy supply of toilet paper,doc leafs just dont cut it.


----------



## scenictraveller

remember and clean your shower if fitted to ward off legionella poisioning.
one of the biggest ways to get it is to only put water in ur washwipes under the bonnet.
its not the spray but the mist.


----------



## bar-le-duc

Number 1.  Always Always face the way you will exit !! 
We became a little complacent three weeks ago at the most lovely country park, arriving early to take our dog for a walk, lovely clean parking, beautiful kiddies playground, well manicured grounds and at least 200 acres of parkland. No restrictions of any kind, so of course we decided to stay the night. during the afternoon and evening the local constabulary drove in and out twice, smiled and waved, and we thought they were "checking us out". A man arrived at around eleven to walk his dog, we were just going to bed. Apart from this guy and us, there was nobody else in the park, or so we thought. The car parks in this park are in a dip, i thought i could hear people laughing and shouting, my wife then pointed to the silhouettes of several people against the skyline, but said she thought we would be ok as they are "just kids", and they dont know we are here at the bottom car park.
Not until chummy finished walking his dog, loaded up, switched on his lights and lit us up like a Gin Palace.
I said lets go right now, and by the time i moved from the bed to the drivers seat, and upped the blinds, (i had put all away, locked draws, step in etc before going to bed) 6 to 8 of these "kids" had charged down the car park, some 3 hundred meters, and crashed into the side of the motorhome, and i had left us facing the wrong way.
Between the dog going berserk at the noise, and me starting up instantly, it gave us just those precious few seconds to do a 3 point turn and drive up and out through the middle of at least thirty odd teenagers.
With 2 you might feel brave, but believe me with 32 you would be foolish to be brave.
As i said, this is RULE No1.
And the park, Alyn Water Country Park, just north of Wrexham, on the B5425


----------



## Footpad

*Leave it Cleaner.*

Don't just look after your own rubbish, try to clear up any that was there when you arrived (within reason).


----------



## Ronin Camper

*gerry can*

Keep spare diesel/petrol in a 20ltr can as you never know when you might get to a service station next.


----------



## Drew

If you pull up and there is a lot of rubbish, especially fast food containers, it may be a regular spot for those nocturnal activities we hear so much about and don't involve dog walkers. If you feel uncomfortable move on.


----------



## Alf Hookham

Don't wild in front of Blackpool guest houses, they get really peeved off....apparently! :lol-053:


----------



## GrumpyGumps

Have a couple of old-fashioned wire coat hangers and some strong pliers in case your exhaust or any other bits come loose


----------



## GrumpyGumps

Don't just carry a first aid kit - learn how to use it and make sure everyone else with you does the same.
Learn CPR and how to stop bleeding, learn how to immobilise and broken bone.
These skills might one day save the life of you or one of your family.


----------



## regent

Always pack everything away before going to bed in case you have to move off during the night.


----------



## Andrew Davies

GrumpyGumps said:


> Don't just carry a first aid kit - learn how to use it and make sure everyone else with you does the same.
> Learn CPR and how to stop bleeding, learn how to immobilise and broken bone.
> These skills might one day save the life of you or one of your family.



Superglue, great for the van and will save a life. I'd say most injuries we will see that cannot wait for an ambulance will be the same as those seen on a battlefield, therefore I carry a medic's kit on the bike not a pack of plasters! 

A good point made I'll add one to the van when I finish building it....


----------



## Steve and Thea

Get 12v charges for everything you can

Use google to search rather than rely on shop advice, phones etc. you can get charges for just about everything


----------



## Steve and Thea

When you next change your leisure batteries buy a good brand

Contrary to popular belief you CAN jump start your motorhome using the leisure batteries, just make sure your GOOD QUALITY jump leads are long enough to reach both batteries to save you humping batteries about


----------



## Steve and Thea

Have a set of clothes specifically for when in the motorhome

It saves remembering to pack everything every time


----------



## Steve and Thea

Buy a BIG dog bowl especially if you haven't got a dog

Leave it outside at night, scumbags aren't bothered about alarms or human confrontation but if they think there's a big dog inside you might find they will tip toe away

Best £1.99 I've ever spent.

(If you can find a plastic realistic looking half a human arm and leave it next to the bowl even the police won't bother you)
But seriously get the bowl


----------



## curlytail

*Levelling wedges*

Find a reasonably level spot to park so you do not have to use levelling wedges in case you need to get away quickly.


----------



## curlytail

*Prefer more off-beat spaces*

We generally feel safer being away from the main A roads and do not often park in large towns or cities.  If we do we try to keep away from the immediate town centre and any possible routes back from pubs/clubs.  We have often stayed where lorries overnight but bear in mind some have freezer units going on and off and may wake you up with early morning departures.  We have also stayed on industrial estates as they are often the quietist at night.


----------



## MentalMicky

A decent head torch is much more useful that a hand torch or a lantern.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Check the wheel nuts on your tyres every few weeks or after extended touring. We lost one of our wheels because of this not so long ago and could have been very nasty!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Take plenty of old towels. Very useful for mopping up if you spring a leak, spill anything, or for drying your feet/thedog/the other half, or if you've been plodging


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Take a bucket and/or a watering can. Multiple uses!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Hot water bottle. Very useful if the nights suddenly turn chilly.


----------



## MentalMicky

standard ear plugs  -  surprisingly effective, and not too bad to sleep with if you fit them in properly


----------



## MentalMicky

A fan can be used at night to drown out outside noise that's keeping you awake.

- you can get one that will turn off after an hour, when hopefully you are sound asleep!
- a fan fitted into the roof, drawing fresh air from outside and blowing it onto the bed is great in summer.


----------



## Deleted member 26233

Knowing the height of your vehicle (including aerials, dishes, panels) save on clean underwear when entering tunnels on the continent....


----------



## maj114

*note parking stop*

always note where you are when you park up in case you need emegency help during the night


----------



## Merlin59

Fit a solar panel (or more). it will keep the leisure batteries topped up so you can extend your stay if necessary.


----------



## Merlin59

If you've got stuff that requires AA or AAA batteries, consider buying rechargeable batteries with a charger. Get one that can be plugged into a 12v socket and you'll always have a supply of charged batteries. They can be re-charged time and time again (hundreds possibly if they're a good make) and you're doing your bit towards keeping the planet cuddly. :idea-007:


----------



## Private

*Callers In The Dark*

Welcome any late night callers with a multi-million candle power spotlight. It gives you time to see them clearly first without them seeing you properly, & will give you a few vital seconds to react if needed before they can regain sight in darkness. If it just happens to be a friendly face no long term harm done.
If you need further defence confidence; keep the fire extinguisher handy.
Be vigilant but don't be fearful; be confident but don't be complacent.


----------



## Captain Biggles

*Think & plan ahead!*

When parking in an exposed position for instance, right next to the lighthouse at Ardnamurchan Point in Knoydart, West Scotland facing out onto an idyllic sunset over the North Atlantic beware, check the Met.Office web site on your laptop/iPad/Smartphone for any 'Gale Warnings' in the vicinity, before you go to bed. Having to reverse onto a narrow track at 04:15 am on a dark wind-swept night when the rain is coming down in stair-rods and not remembering what was behind when you parked, is no laughing matter believe me, be warned! :sad:


----------



## Squibby

*Loch side parking*

Be careful when parking over night at scottish loch sides, always stop on the hard standing and if you want to park closer walk the route and area you wish to park up first as loch sides can be boggy, I have been stuck loch side and it cost me 300 pounds to get towed out, midle of no where no one else about and a bank holiday, so I had no choice but to call my breakdown service, they charge because loss of traction is not classed as a break down.


----------



## Hymie835

Keep area tidy by not hanging your washing out


----------



## jug bite

*Parking in towns*

Leave all the blinds/curtains open if you're going out.  Then it doesn't look as if you plan to stay the night.  By the time you get back from town anyone who might have objected will be tucked up in bed or at least in their slippers.:lol-053:


----------



## table9tom

*Alyn waters country park*



bar-le-duc said:


> Number 1.  Always Always face the way you will exit !!
> We became a little complacent three weeks ago at the most lovely country park, arriving early to take our dog for a walk, lovely clean parking, beautiful kiddies playground, well manicured grounds and at least 200 acres of parkland. No restrictions of any kind, so of course we decided to stay the night. during the afternoon and evening the local constabulary drove in and out twice, smiled and waved, and we thought they were "checking us out". A man arrived at around eleven to walk his dog, we were just going to bed. Apart from this guy and us, there was nobody else in the park, or so we thought. The car parks in this park are in a dip, i thought i could hear people laughing and shouting, my wife then pointed to the silhouettes of several people against the skyline, but said she thought we would be ok as they are "just kids", and they dont know we are here at the bottom car park.
> Not until chummy finished walking his dog, loaded up, switched on his lights and lit us up like a Gin Palace.
> I said lets go right now, and by the time i moved from the bed to the drivers seat, and upped the blinds, (i had put all away, locked draws, step in etc before going to bed) 6 to 8 of these "kids" had charged down the car park, some 3 hundred meters, and crashed into the side of the motorhome, and i had left us facing the wrong way.
> Between the dog going berserk at the noise, and me starting up instantly, it gave us just those precious few seconds to do a 3 point turn and drive up and out through the middle of at least thirty odd teenagers.
> With 2 you might feel brave, but believe me with 32 you would be foolish to be brave.
> As i said, this is RULE No1.
> And the park, Alyn Water Country Park, just north of Wrexham, on the B5425




On behalf of everyone in the Llay area, apologies.  If you happen to be in the area again, call in to the Royal British Legion.  It backs onto the park you mention, has a huge car park that's nearly flat ish, has overnighht cctv, and is very accommodating to campers.  Cos I run it.  Just call in and let me or my staff know if you want to stop over, and if your thirsty I'd be grateful if you bought a drink.


----------



## Package

*Drive Legal*

Be aware of drivers responsibility with regard to traffic law especially when on the continent to remember the extras. Florescent jackets,Spares bulbs,Drivers licence, insurance,Alcohol test kits x 2 or safe side 3. Breakdown triangle Etc Etc


----------



## n brown

like almost any aspect of life;
be observant
use your common sense[if you haven't got any,develop some!]
trust your judgement
look confident even if you're not
don't get complacent-crap happens !

in any situation put yourself in the mind of the imagined adversary-ie,leave stuff lying around,a thief will nick it,leave stuff on show with only glass in the way,ditto
drop rubbish,play music,hang washing-locals will hate you,put yourself in their place
boy racers in the car park,ask them a question''wheres the nearest shop,pub?'' etc this simple  trick humanises and catergorises you and settles the natural suspicions and worries of the lads.if you can turn it into a bit of banter,word will fly round the community,relaxing everybody
  this attitude soon comes easily,if you have to learn it


----------



## highwaylady

Keep an eye on weather reports.  If snow imminent I would use camp site to ensure I don't get stuck somewhere in the wild.  If high winds stay away from cliff edges, beaches and water.  Obvious but still!


----------



## Marthe

*Wild camping tip*

Show consideration to the people who live near to where you park; don't block their view/drive/access and most of all, don't p*** them off!!

Marthe


----------



## jibztv

Don't waste your money on a mini fridge from Maplins - they're rubbish. Milk stays chilled in a metal container even in a warm van I've found. And a supply of Coffeemate saves the day otherwise.


----------



## SpinneyWitch

In the years when I was part time in the van over the course of the summer things would gravitate into the van.

One of the easiest starts to the season I had was the year I had a list on the pinboard in the truck of the things I took OUT over the winter!  I walked around the house, gathered them up and put them back in!


----------



## SpinneyWitch

Have a sharp knife, pair of scissors, corkscrew, etc that live in the van, then you can't forget them.


----------



## marydot

Keep a crate/curver box or similar at home, and anything that has been brought home for attention and needs to go back in the motorhome, towels that have just been washed etc., goes straight into the box.  Next time you go to the motorhome, if it's in storage like ours, you take the box and put things back.  Saves them getting put away and forgotten about at home.


----------



## twirlybev

*Doormats*

Keep a couple of The rubber holey doormats (about £3). Great for wiping feet but also placing under wheels in case of muddy wheel spin.


----------



## Pauljenny

*Wildcamping Tips*

At the end of a long driving  day abroad , look for the floodlights that show the local sports centre/ footy pitch. More often than not it's level, plenty of parking space and a nearby bar . Usually quiet between 9pm and 8 am.

     Don't do this at Old Trafford ,White Hart Lane ,etc, though.


----------



## Passing Places

Plenty of good advice.

My tip - Enjoy it.  Its supposed to be fun.  Camera and tripod for me rather than all those lists and H&S stuff .

Kevin


----------



## BillyPants

Don't assume....
My laptop, powered through it's mains charger through an inverter, uses less power in total than a 12v charger for the laptop. Check the draw of all electrical gear, you might be surprised.


----------



## memoryman

*POI's*



Admin said:


> I have just been reading through our 16 page wildcamping guide. unfortunately this contains a lot of info and discussion rather than being a guide.
> 
> I want to have a guide on here for people to read, so I am starting a new thread and I will ask people to add one suggestion per post. you can make as many posts as you like but please one item of information per post. I can then collect these into one article.
> 
> Thanks


where do I find POI's ?


----------



## Robmac

You need to be a full member to access the POI's


----------



## landyrubbertramp

check any smoker/carbonmanoxide alarms you have on a regular basis


----------



## Canalsman

memoryman said:


> where do I find POI's ?



Click on POI Downloads in the Site Navigation panel on the site home page ...


----------



## cdmoreear

Go remote avoid town and city centres


----------



## Smaug

cdmoreear said:


> Go remote avoid town and city centres



But some people like to visit towns . . .


----------



## cdmoreear

No problem with visit but get out at night


----------



## vwalan

bigger the town or city the easier it is to find somewhere to stop. london madrid paris ,lisbon .all have really good street parking and lots of leisure center parking . mind london isnt good now with its charges . but birmingham is great . in fact lots of big places in uk are really easy.


----------



## Smaug

cdmoreear said:


> No problem with visit but get out at night



As you wish, but no real need to. Just avoid the drunks' trails & kerb crawler areas. Plenty of safe places if you look.


----------



## cdmoreear

Smaug said:


> As you wish, but no real need to. Just avoid the drunks' trails & kerb crawler areas. Plenty of safe places if you look.



Parked on Aire France and chatting with chap.  Turns out retired from Interpol. Wild camping in Marseilles opens door to meet man pointing gun at him.  Robbed at gunpoint was only embarrassment.  Fact there are a lot less cases of violent crime in all countries outside big towns and cities.   Success comes with the odds in your favour.


----------



## vwalan

yet for years the place per population you had the greatest chance of being murdered  was bodmin in cornwall . not london ,birmingham etc . in uk .so that cancels that.


----------



## cdmoreear

vwalan said:


> yet for years the place per population you had the greatest chance of being murdered  was bodmin in cornwall . not london ,birmingham etc . in uk .so that cancels that.



Don't talk about being murdered on here you'll put many off for ever. The risk being discussed is security of van and contents.


----------



## vwalan

murder is possible .robbed at gun point is close to murder . 
best shoot them first i say.


----------



## voyagerstan

cdmoreear said:


> Don't talk about being murdered on here you'll put many off for ever. The risk being discussed is security of van and contents.



what a good idea   :idea:   stan


----------



## Penny13

This is great for a newbie


----------



## Penny13

Not the murder bit the good advice, I am a spud gun owner


----------



## marydot

What, you go around shooting helpless spuds? :lol-053:


----------



## rhinestone2747

make sure you always have sufficient gas and water


----------



## Skatts

We picked up our van 2 weeks ago and the next day took off travelling Wales ,wild camping( before we found this site so I had to use a map and judgement on where to look for places to stay) .We have a pop up roof for my son so we were not very 'stealthy' so we chose country parks well out of towns/villages and the dogs crammed in at the foot of the bed but we loved it  We also found on a couple of occasions that after parking and going for a walk ,on our return we had attracted another wilder ,safety in numbers and all that lol.

I do have some advice though ( if not being too cocky as a newbie lol) 
If you dont have your own shower facilities ,write down the post codes for a few small cs sites( ones with showers) in the area you are travelling ,then head for them every few days to get a decent shower  as we found strip washing ( or bathing in a stream in my hubbies case) Is only good for a few days


----------



## oojamagooli

*Internet*

Take a mobile internet Wifi hotspot to stream TV and Movies live instead of bit dishes and antennas.


----------



## sandyp196

*wow.*

im new here and just read all your safety suggestions. wild camping sounds very exciting.  im a woman who likes to travel alone with my dog so altho im a bit of an adrenalin junkie, i do also have to be aware of safety for myself, my dog and my van. is there a list on here of tried and tested sites for parking up overnight? i suppose your going to tell me now i have to pay for this... and if this is the case, how much? but thanks for all taking the time to list these things as some i had never thought of. :wave:


----------



## bigbarry

Never though of this, but made me laugh
Don't park in a dogging car park unless you're a dogger.:lol-053: 

Seriously, someone knocked on my window in Llandullas and told me just that. Anyway, I stayed the night with interest expecting to be woken up by hundreds of people. Nothing happened. In fact we had a very quiet and peaceful night. I guessed later, that he was probably the owner of the adjacent caravan site trying to scaremonger.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gemani2

Take some Silweld  for those emergency repairs


----------



## Gemani2

Wetwipes, for when there is no shower, for cleaning greasy hands and cleaning stains like grease off carpets


----------



## Gemani2

12v shower from maplins, ..power  shower in a bucket !


----------



## Blodwyn Pig

Where does one get this Wildcamping How To Guide 2012 from please?


----------



## roamingman

oojamagooli said:


> Take a mobile internet Wifi hotspot to stream TV and Movies live instead of bit dishes and antennas.


Sorry but the wife and I go camping to get away from TV, might just as well camp outside your home.

We travel to see different places, not Deadenders or Crapantion street, sorry if I have upset some of you,
just our ideas of going away.

So much drivel on TV now very rarely watch TV at home, F1 and some documentaries, but don't need TV can watch catch up on laptop. 

But this post has been good for information on wild camping, thanks to all who have posted.


----------



## Louise

Have at least one back up.

Sometimes we leave early and have breakfast elsewhere if its a sensitive spot.


----------



## Sharlene76

Park reasonable leaving parking spaces for the locals... Especially when no parking spots are marked out

Parking unreasonable only gets the locals back up n before you know it they will b a sign up the next time you go there


----------



## NeilyG

I haven't seen this How To guide - it may be on my computer, but I'm on my iPad at the moment. Anyway, I think, in view of recent threads about more height barriers and other restrictions being imposed on wildcampers, it would be a very good idea to have home sort of *WildCampers' Code of Conduct page* accessible from the main menu of this website. This would demonstrate to site members and to the general public the high level of responsibility most of us take when out on our travels.

It would probably need to be a lot shorter than the 16 pages mentioned on the first page of this thread and would maybe just consist of a list of suggested dos and don'ts while out wildcamping. Many pointers would be blindingly obvious to ourselves but worth putting down in black & white for everyone to take note of. It would cover matters ranging from litter and waste disposal, dog control to even covering 'policing' poi's, such as reporting incidents etc. 
It could also cover what to say when questioned by the general public about our activities, even how best to complain to councils & other bodies about restrictions being imposed.

Whatever's proposed I think it's become increasingly important to have something on the website about this.


----------



## Robmac

This has been discussed before Neil. It didn't get anywhere and there were some very conflicting opinions on the matter!


----------



## NeilyG

I reckon it's become too important to ignore now. I think we need to push ourselves forward more to make the public more aware of the levels of responsibilities we take on and to make a better name for ourselves.  Otherwise, legislation will start being enforced to severely restrict our options.


----------



## Robmac

I would tread carefully, If this is planned to be a PR exercise it could also work against us. It may make us look arrogant to make ourselves self appointed police of parking places, or turn councils even more bloody minded when we are advising members how to complain.

just my opinion, but i would be prepared for a response like in the following thread;

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...renamed-thread-argument-about-term-rules.html


----------



## NeilyG

We need a simple page (not a thread), possibly with links to further information on certain points, with clear information - all governed purely by our glorious 'Admin'. 
I do feel we need to do this - I'm considering putting together a temporary web page myself with suggested content. Other members with much more wildcamping experience than myself could then suggest amendments and I could adjust accordingly. Even if members disagree on certain points I think SOMETHING has to be up there.


----------



## Smaug

Blodwyn Pig said:


> Where does one get this Wildcamping How To Guide 2012 from please?



It is this whole thread, Blodwyn, you need to go thro it & take out the advice you feel is helpful/ relevant.



NeilyG said:


> I reckon it's become too important to ignore now. I think we need to push ourselves forward more to make the public more aware of the levels of responsibilities we take on and to make a better name for ourselves.  Otherwise, legislation will start being enforced to severely restrict our options.



That was my point entirely, we get a lot of Newbies coming to this site for help and it would be very helpful to them. 

However, as you will see from the link to my thread, a handful of contributors tried to make an issue out of trying to help people. The gist of their argument seemed to be that they knew it all, so no-one else should need help. They also seemed to fear that any voluntary Guidelines, rather than reducing the risk of silly legislation, would actually be turned into a law. Both concepts are clearly nonsense.



NeilyG said:


> We need a simple page (not a thread), possibly with links to further information on certain points, with clear information - all governed purely by our glorious 'Admin'.
> I do feel we need to do this - I'm considering putting together a temporary web page myself with suggested content. Other members with much more wildcamping experience than myself could then suggest amendments and I could adjust accordingly. Even if members disagree on certain points I think SOMETHING has to be up there.



I think something along the lines of a FAQ page would be good - perhaps the few naysayers could be accept a simple approach of that nature? I shall start another thread & see if we can get some sensible responses this time?


----------



## NeilyG

It seems to have been tried a couple of times within threads. Perhaps if I try producing a temporary web page that shows what we can come up with it might work that way.
The only thing giving me reservations is the feeling that it might well come to nothing and simply not be used on the site at the end of the day.


----------



## Smaug

NeilyG said:


> It seems to have been tried a couple of times within threads. Perhaps if I try producing a temporary web page that shows what we can come up with it might work that way.
> The only thing giving me reservations is the feeling that it might well come to nothing and simply not be used on the site at the end of the day.



We can but try. 

Unfortunately the decision to use or not can only be made by the Admin people & I have no sway with them. But we are getting regular requests for something of that style from newbies & I can only see it being useful & helpful. Despite some quite aggressive posts from a few posters, no-one has yet produced a sensible or convincing argument against the idea.


----------



## Fazerloz

Why is it that there is always  someone wanting to impose rules regulations or guidelines about every aspect of your life. I would have thought wild camping would have been a bit about freedom and if you say the guidelines are common sense then why need them, if a newbie has enough interest then its all on here anyway. Oh look we have a set of guidelines then someone else takes them up then they become rules that you have to obey. Yet another thin end of a wedge. A set of guidelines wont make a jot of difference if someone thinks its ok to dump anywhere they still will. This subject has been brought up in the past times many and there are plenty who dont want yet another set of rules regulations laws guidlines to have to live your life by.


----------



## maingate

Fazerloz said:


> Why is it that there is always  someone wanting to impose rules regulations or guidelines about every aspect of your life. I would have thought wild camping would have been a bit about freedom and if you say the guidelines are common sense then why need them, if a newbie has enough interest then its all on here anyway. Oh look we have a set of guidelines then someone else takes them up then they become rules that you have to obey. Yet another thin end of a wedge. A set of guidelines wont make a jot of difference if someone thinks its ok to dump anywhere they still will. This subject has been brought up in the past times many and there are plenty who dont want yet another set of rules regulations laws guidlines to have to live your life by.



Fair enough.

BUT

The next time a newbie asks for help or guidance before their first wildcamp, you are hereby duly appointed to give them the information they need.

Phew, that will give the rest of us a break. :dance:


----------



## Fazerloz

I wouldnt dream of giving guidence to what is basicaly a illegal activity in England and Wales, maybe that should be top of the list in frequently asked questions. Is it legal to wild camp in England and Wales?


----------



## Smaug

Fazerloz said:


> I wouldnt dream of giving guidence to what is basicaly a illegal activity in England and Wales, maybe that should be top of the list in frequently asked questions. Is it legal to wild camp in England and Wales?



Can you point me to the law that currently makes it illegal to wild camp in England & Wales & also explain why no lorry drivers have yet been arrested for this crime? Perhaps you could also point to any successful prosecutions of individual wildcampers too? 

I cannot understand your fear of helping people, it just seems a logical & friendly thing to do.  

When has a simple voluntary guide (like the Countryside guide" or RNLI "Safe Boating Guide") ever become a law? Any single example will do, such guides are always seen as an alternative to costly & largely ineffective laws. But you seem to know different, so please explain to us all the basis of your belief.

BTW I see there are four likes already to your one unsupported & illogical objection.


----------



## maingate

Fazerloz said:


> I wouldnt dream of giving guidence to *what is basicaly a illegal activity *in England and Wales, maybe that should be top of the list in frequently asked questions. Is it legal to wild camp in England and Wales?



So what are you doing on here with a bunch of criminals then? 

If you are just trying to wind up members on a Sunday afternoon when you have nowt else to do then you are sad.

From my point of view a FAQ section would be handy to have. This is because I do not just sit at my laptop and moan or rant. I contact various organisations and try to get them to provide space for Motorhomes to overnight. A link to this forum is sometimes included in an email and a FAQ would also be good for them to read. It gives the impression that we are a responsible group. It is not good for an outsider to see posts where people say they don't want or need rules. It looks like they are the type who will leave a mess and dump their toilet in the hedge. For all I know fazerloz, you could be doing that from the tone of your posts. We recently held a Meet at a Council run facility and that did not come about by chance, it came about by patience and hard work.

You carry on sitting on your arse and moaning, I have better things to do.


----------



## edina

I think before setting out any rules/guidelines or whatever you want to call them, the term Wild Camping needs to be defined. It is obvious from reading the various threads that most people’s idea of "wild camping" is to stop in a car park, be it pub or whatever, or a layby. A more fitting title would be Free Camping as I’m sure the biggest attraction in doing this is an inability or unwillingness to pay site fees.


----------



## Smaug

edina said:


> I think before setting out any rules/guidelines or whatever you want to call them, the term Wild Camping needs to be defined. It is obvious from reading the various threads that most people’s idea of "wild camping" is to stop in a car park, be it pub or whatever, or a layby. A more fitting title would be Free Camping as I’m sure the biggest attraction in doing this is an inability or unwillingness to pay site fees.



Why? - is it really that important? 

I prefer to be in wild, remote places, but I have to be realistic about the off road capability of 3 tons of front wheel drive coachbuilt motorhome. I have been stuck on wet grass, just stopping for a meal on Islay - something that wouldn't have caused the slightest problem in a car, but I had to get help from a local farmer with a Landrover. But whether in a car park by the beach, on a Forestry picnic site or even somewhere more exotic, the same basic principles apply do they not? As the bard said, a rose by any other name would smell as sweet.

Not paying is sweet, but what should I pay for anyway? I take nothing & spoil nothing, in most cases no-one will even see me there. Who should I pay anyway, often the land I use is either common land, public land or car parks specifically provided to encourage visitors. The main thing for us is to find somewhere where we will be alone in lovely countryside, we don't generally want noisy neighbours, clubs, EHU, toilets or hard standing, altho I am prepared to pay for them if I need them. Wild camping/ Free camping who cares?

Don't annoy the locals probably summarises the general concept in my mind but I am happy to hear your view - if you are prepared to express it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Well, call me a numpty, but a simple guide seems to be a good idea.

Like Smaug said, there are already guidelines for safe boating which are just that - guidelines, and *not enforceable by law*.
Any idiot can take off out to sea in a boat and get themselves into trouble if they are inexperienced.

Similarly, it is obvious without looking back too far in old threads on this forum that lots of peeps new to the freedom of the road ask very basic questions, such as where to dispose of their black waste, and can be unsure of all kinds of things that can be addressed very simply.

*Fazerloz please note:* ignorance or inexperience is not a crime. If someone has never done any wildcamping, or is totally new to owning a campervan then some basic guidelines have got to be useful.
I'm with maingate. I nominate you as the person responsible for answering all novice questions about the simple technicalities of wildcamping :hammer:

The Keep Britain Tidy campaign doesn't stop people littering, but it may educate the less aware in the right way to go about things, or at least those who are asking the questions in the first place!

It would also save having to answer the same questions that crop up time after time - not a problem doing this, but at least you can point newbies to the guidelines which saves a bit of faffing about.
Exactly the same as this site already does for the POI. No difference, imo.

Lets face it, whether you like it or not this is a free country (well, for the moment!  ) and wildcamping exists. Full stop.

All this nonsense about trying to keeping a low profile on it is a joke. This website is dedicated to it, for gawd's sake!

So, the least you can do is provide peeps with some of the basic guidelines


----------



## NeilyG

edina said:


> I think before setting out any rules/guidelines or whatever you want to call them, the term Wild Camping needs to be defined. It is obvious from reading the various threads that most people’s idea of "wild camping" is to stop in a car park, be it pub or whatever, or a layby. A more fitting title would be Free Camping as I’m sure the biggest attraction in doing this is an inability or unwillingness to pay site fees.



Have to admit that when I first came across this website I was envisioning tents on Ben Nevis in brass monkey weather but this is what we are calling what we do and we're hardly going to change that. 'Fly Camping' is another term I've also heard used.

Smaug has uploaded an idea for a FAQS page which would work well for a 'guide' page that can be as long as you like, but I was also thinking that the first 3 pointers could be on a simple '*Code of Conduct*' page where we could also include pointers about dealing with litter, grey water and dogs etc. Yes, a lot of it would be very obvious to most members but it would be of value to new members AND it would show to the outside world that we take our responsibilities very seriously. As long as we get the tone right it will come across right, rather than seeming dictatorial.
(it could maybe also include a definition of wild camping.)


----------



## The Duke

*Don`t forget the Bat*

Apart from all the advice on the previous 17 pages, my one piece of advice is always carry a Rounders bat. I use to carry a baseball bat but found it to long. A rounders bat is much more `user` friendly in confined spaces, when unwanted guests arrive. Only joking common sense prevails in all cases.


----------



## Smaug

The Duke said:


> Apart from all the advice on the previous 17 pages, my one piece of advice is always carry a Rounders bat. I use to carry a baseball bat but found it to long. A rounders bat is much more `user` friendly in confined spaces, when unwanted guests arrive. Only joking common sense prevails in all cases.



I realise you are joking, but for the benefit of newbies, if police stop you & find a rounders (or cricket) bat in the van & readily to hand, they may choose to arrest you for possession of an offensive weapon.  The same goes for tools like hammers. mallets & pick axe handles, in a tool rool in the boot or an outside locker you may be able to convince them that they are legitimate, but behind or under the driver's seat or under the bed may be harder to justify.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Smaug said:


> I realise you are joking, but for the benefit of newbies, if police stop you & find a rounders (or cricket) bat in the van & readily to hand, they may choose to arrest you for possession of an offensive weapon.  The same goes for tools like hammers. mallets & pick axe handles, in a tool rool in the boot or an outside locker you may be able to convince them that they are legitimate, but behind or under the driver's seat or under the bed may be harder to justify.




I'll take my chances :lol-049:

That's definitely one for the individual to make their own mind up about 

I suppose if we're going to suggest ways that nervous wildcampers can protect themselves and their campervans while out and about they'll have to be within the law.

Technically, your campervan is your home on wheels. It seems to make sense to me that the same rules used for the protection of your bricks and mortar abode would apply.

Would I be correct?


----------



## Skatts

Im am not concerned with what coppers would make of my baseball bat ,I have kids ,they like baseball .....

I am worried about what they would make of my 8inch hunting knife tho .......


----------



## Rodeo

Carry a Haynes or similar manual on the vehicle,you may not know much about mechanical stuff,but someone may need it to refer to settings etc if you breakdown.


----------



## paganpilgrims

*Steep Inclines*

Never go up a 20% incline with less than A fifth of a tank - The fuel will run to the back of the tank and the engine will be starved of fuel - yes this happened to us in the peaks!


----------



## wolvesamongus

The Duke said:


> Apart from all the advice on the previous 17 pages, my one piece of advice is always carry a Rounders bat. I use to carry a baseball bat but found it to long. A rounders bat is much more `user` friendly in confined spaces, when unwanted guests arrive. Only joking common sense prevails in all cases.



If carrying a baseball bat always have a glove and ball with it easier to explain.


----------



## Siobhan

*Fire Extinguishers*

Have at least one easily accessible Fire Extinguisher.
Best if suitable for electrical fires.
If a powder fire extinguisher - give it a shake now and again - the powder can become compacted & cause a malfunction
And also get a fire blanket.


----------



## Siobhan

*Base Ball Bat or not.*

I have always had a 2ft length of rubber coated steel pipe.
It fits snugly over my wheel brace and the leverage it gives make removing stubborn wheel nuts very easy. ( don't forget to have WD40 or similar)
It lives on the dash board against the windscreen.
I have only ever used it once as a "weapon" - As a solo woman wild camper I would never *ever reccomend* leaving your van, but on this occasion I felt I had little choice as two guys were using their car to block my exit ( I had parked correctly ). I think the pipe worked because they got such a shock to see a very lightweight woman coming at their boy-racer car with a bar. My 2 big black dogs might have helped too ! !

 ( don't forget to have WD40 or similar)


----------



## trevskoda

*tank*



paganpilgrims said:


> Never go up a 20% incline with less than A fifth of a tank - The fuel will run to the back of the tank and the engine will be starved of fuel - yes this happened to us in the peaks!



most good veh have fuel pick up at rear of tank to stop this ,dont mater going down hill as you can cooooost.


----------



## Watatoad

Respect your surroundings, other people and yourself.  A show a good manners and a little courtesy is always pleasant to receive.


----------



## Watatoad

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'll take my chances :lol-049:
> 
> That's definitely one for the individual to make their own mind up about
> 
> I suppose if we're going to suggest ways that nervous wildcampers can protect themselves and their campervans while out and about they'll have to be within the law.
> 
> Technically, your campervan is your home on wheels. It seems to make sense to me that the same rules used for the protection of your bricks and mortar abode would apply.
> 
> Would I be correct?



Not too sure about that as a disabled man a caravaner was arrested and successfully prosecuted earlier this year for having an offensive weapon a Swiss Army knife in his glove box - No not a locking one - just a small general purpose one - he said that he used it for peeling apples and when picnicking.

Not sure if I am aloud to add the link to the newspaper article but on the chance I am:

Disabled caravanner prosecuted for keeping penknife in his car to use on picnics | Mail Online


----------



## Watatoad

Andrew Davies said:


> Superglue, great for the van and will save a life. I'd say most injuries we will see that cannot wait for an ambulance will be the same as those seen on a battlefield, therefore I carry a medic's kit on the bike not a pack of plasters!
> 
> A good point made I'll add one to the van when I finish building it....



Just make certain it is medical quality superglue as some are very different.


----------



## Seannachie

Watatoad said:


> Not too sure about that as a disabled man a caravaner was arrested and successfully prosecuted earlier this year for having an offensive weapon a Swiss Army knife in his glove box - No not a locking one - just a small general purpose one - he said that he used it for peeling apples and when picnicking.
> 
> Not sure if I am aloud to add the link to the newspaper article but on the chance I am:
> 
> Disabled caravanner prosecuted for keeping penknife in his car to use on picnics | Mail Online



The report in the paper does not mention the length of the blade on the knife, or what statute and section Knowles was charged under, but it does state categorically that he '..._admitted possessing an offensive weapon at Torquay Magistrates Court_' (my underlining), so it seems that he actually pleaded guilty. 

His brief also said, '_[Knowles] used the knife to cut up fruit on picnics with his wife [for whom he is a carer]'_, as if this was some sort of mitigation, and it appears that the magistrates accepted it as such because of the leniency of their sentence. However, had Knowles pleaded not guilty to the charge, this could have been offered as grounds for acquittal as he could maintain that he had '_lawful authority or reasonable excuse_' for having the knife in his vehicle and it would have been up to the prosecution to rebut that by providing evidence to the contrary from the arresting officers (hard to do under the circumstances, I would have thought). 

Frankly, I think Knowles was badly advised if his brief allowed him to plead guilty. On the other hand, if he had pleaded not guilty and the case went against him (as indeed it did), I think that he has solid grounds for appeal and that it would be successful given a half-decent brief.

In conclusion, this case should not be treated as a precedent (in fact, cases in the Magistrates' Courts never are).


----------



## BillyPants

I have a small lockknife. I keep it in my ruc sac with a torch, whistle, compass etc etc and I keep it for exactly the same reason: cutting fruit etc when up mountains. I hunted for weeks for the type, a serrated blade which slices through fruit etc with ease, but on simple contact does not cut skin. I was sick of cutting my own fingers! I'm not certain how he was prosecuted because I'm sure we're allowed anything up to a 4 inch blade. 
Personally I think the cops have been disappointed they waited all night and didn't get a drunk driver so they were determined to get him for something. Anything. Mind you, don't they have to have reasonable suspicion to search your vehicle?
This whole thing doesn't sound quite right to me.


----------



## fofeg101

Get a Radar key.

Disabled Toilet Keys - Toilet Aids - Incontinence Shop | AgeUKIncontinence.co.uk


----------



## Sharon the Cat

fofeg101 said:


> Get a Radar key.
> 
> Disabled Toilet Keys - Toilet Aids - Incontinence Shop | AgeUKIncontinence.co.uk



If you are entitled to one.

Surely this is the sort of system, which if abused, will eventually be withdrawn.


----------



## Asto

We do pay for them, and should the mainstream toilets be closed for whatever reason I would use a disabled one without feeling any guilt.


----------



## Seannachie

BillyPants said:


> I have a small lockknife. I keep it in my ruc sac with a torch, whistle, compass etc etc and I keep it for exactly the same reason: cutting fruit etc when up mountains.



The legislation and case law which defines an '_offensive weapon_' specifically excludes folding pocket knives with a blade not exceeding 75mm but specifically includes lock-knives as these are NOT 'folding pocket knives'. 

Were I you, I would leave your lock-knife at home and carry a small folding pocket knife instead; after all, this is just as capable of peeling fruit as a lock-knife and has the benefit of not falling foul of the law.


----------



## cornishgail

*Help!! tablet/pad with sat nav.*

Hi
Is there such a thing??  I would like a sat nav on an I pad but will use only pay as you go not contract
so.... do you need Wi-Fi to use a sat nav app and will it tell you where you are if not on Wi-Fi?
getting really confused as I need to replace very old sat nav but want to combine it with an I pad....does that make sense?
thanks
gail:help:


----------



## Tezza

cornishgail said:


> Hi
> Is there such a thing??  I would like a sat nav on an I pad but will use only pay as you go not contract
> so.... do you need Wi-Fi to use a sat nav app and will it tell you where you are if not on Wi-Fi?
> getting really confused as I need to replace very old sat nav but want to combine it with an I pad....does that make sense?
> thanks
> gail:help:



Hi...yes you can download tomtom from the app store. I have tomtom europe. It cost about £80.00 i think ,  it takes 2 Gb of space but it does not need to be connected to 3G or wifi as the maps are all downloaded onto the ipad. I also use waze a lot but that does need a connection. hope this helps


----------



## julesanian

Watatoad said:


> Not too sure about that as a disabled man a caravaner was arrested and successfully prosecuted earlier this year for having an offensive weapon a Swiss Army knife in his glove box - No not a locking one - just a small general purpose one - he said that he used it for peeling apples and when picnicking.
> 
> Not sure if I am aloud to add the link to the newspaper article but on the chance I am:
> 
> Disabled caravanner prosecuted for keeping penknife in his car to use on picnics | Mail Online



But it's legal to have a knife in public if you need it for your work (e.g. if you're a chef or a carpenter); if you have it for religious reasons; or if it's a penknife less than three inches long, which you have no intention of using to hurt anyone.


----------



## Seannachie

julesanian said:


> But it's legal to have a knife in public if you need it for your work (e.g. if you're a chef or a carpenter); if you have it for religious reasons; or if it's a penknife less than three inches long, which you have no intention of using to hurt anyone.



But see my first post on previous page. 

We do not know the facts, specifically the size of the blade or what legislation he was charged under but, in any event, the newspaper report states that he '_...admitted possessing an offensive weapon_'.

On the basis of the sparsely reported facts, it seems to me that he should have pleaded 'not guilty' on the grounds that he had '_lawful authority or reasonable excuse_' for having the knife, yet his brief apparently told the court that his client '_admits possession of it and he had no good reason for having it_.' 

So, either he was badly advised by his brief, or he had the knife for some other purpose than just '_to cut up fruit on picnics with his wife_', which is the only explanation I can think of for him having '_...admitted possessing an offensive weapon_'. 

And in saying this, I fear that we have taken the OP sufficiently far off topic to let this point go - especially as anything we say here is without full knowledge of the facts which, in any event, have been inadequately reported in that Mail Online article.


----------



## Tbear

The Duke said:


> Apart from all the advice on the previous 17 pages, my one piece of advice is always carry a Rounders bat. I use to carry a baseball bat but found it to long. A rounders bat is much more `user` friendly in confined spaces, when unwanted guests arrive. Only joking common sense prevails in all cases.



This is very true plus a baseball bat is recognised as a weapon but a Rounders Bat is a little girls toy so not normally considered an offensive weapon.

Richard


----------



## Bel

Fazerloz said:


> Why is it that there is always  someone wanting to impose rules regulations or guidelines about every aspect of your life. I would have thought wild camping would have been a bit about freedom and if you say the guidelines are common sense then why need them, if a newbie has enough interest then its all on here anyway. Oh look we have a set of guidelines then someone else takes them up then they become rules that you have to obey. Yet another thin end of a wedge. A set of guidelines wont make a jot of difference if someone thinks its ok to dump anywhere they still will. This subject has been brought up in the past times many and there are plenty who dont want yet another set of rules regulations laws guidlines to have to live your life by.



I agree, I'm a newbie and it never occurred to me to ask for 'code of conduct guidelines'. My common sense and natural awareness & respect for the environment and other people should, I hope, serve me well.


----------



## Monty1083

Ste said:


> Does download the POI file count as advice?



Only wish I could... I've downloaded to the Tom Tom but never get many sites showing up. Wish there was a straightforward, old fashioned list I could download...... :-(


----------



## johnkyte

Bigpeetee said:


> Never leave rubbish, if the bin is full, take it with you.



No,  please dont take the bin!!!


----------



## Risky

Tbear said:


> This is very true plus a baseball bat is recognised as a weapon but a Rounders Bat is a little girls toy so not normally considered an offensive weapon.
> 
> Richard


I have a steering wheel lock…clamps around steering and is bright yellow. It is also about 6 kilos, 2ft long and guaranteed to turn the lights out on anyone that dares to step over the boundary…hit hard, hit once and if that don't work hit again but harder! Better be judged by 12 than carried by 6.
Never had any issues when parked up, gut instincts tells you what's what usually. Had a few noisy nights, and a few nosey peeps in cars take a look at us but never any disturbance. Start friendly, confident and try and slip in that you're "
"waiting for your other mates…should've been here by now"


----------



## stefano

As well as the large dog food bowl and the toy arm, a copy of Guns & Ammo on a window may also serve as a deterrent.


----------



## countrycruisers

*Just a thought*

Make sure you don't park behind gates that could be closed and blocking you in


----------



## Deleted member 23433

Admin said:


> I have just been reading through our 16 page wildcamping guide. unfortunately this contains a lot of info and discussion rather than being a guide.
> 
> I want to have a guide on here for people to read, so I am starting a new thread and I will ask people to add one suggestion per post. you can make as many posts as you like but please one item of information per post. I can then collect these into one article.
> 
> Thanks



Any idea when the guide will be finished and available?


----------



## pipstrix

always have plenty of bottled water


----------



## shawbags

jann said:


> Always have a supply of basic food
> cornflakes , wheetabix , its an easy meal and better than nothing.


----------



## shawbags

Ronin Camper said:


> Keep spare diesel/petrol in a 20ltr can as you never know when you might get to a service station next.



Unless your in Spain its illegal to carry fuel .


----------



## shawbags

some great advice on this thread , oh , don't forget to tell your mom where your going  .


----------



## antiqueman

cdmoreear said:


> No problem with visit but get out at night



towns have pubs, pubs have carparks and love a bit of trade:rockroll:


----------



## antiqueman

*posh*



gemani2 said:


> wetwipes, for when there is no shower, for cleaning greasy hands and cleaning stains like grease off carpets



carpets !!!!!!!!


----------



## antiqueman

*tools*



Smaug said:


> I realise you are joking, but for the benefit of newbies, if police stop you & find a rounders (or cricket) bat in the van & readily to hand, they may choose to arrest you for possession of an offensive weapon.  The same goes for tools like hammers. mallets & pick axe handles, in a tool rool in the boot or an outside locker you may be able to convince them that they are legitimate, but behind or under the driver's seat or under the bed may be harder to justify.



my shed came fully equiped when I bought it including a baseball bat under the bed  owner said I had everything needed to set off but the fridge was empty:mad2:

I love this site:dance:


----------



## antiqueman

*roast beef*



Watatoad said:


> Not too sure about that as a disabled man a caravaner was arrested and successfully prosecuted earlier this year for having an offensive weapon a Swiss Army knife in his glove box - No not a locking one - just a small general purpose one - he said that he used it for peeling apples and when picnicking.
> 
> Not sure if I am aloud to add the link to the newspaper article but on the chance I am:
> 
> Disabled caravanner prosecuted for keeping penknife in his car to use on picnics | Mail Online



so do I carve it with penknife or use 12" victorian carving knife? same as I use in the boring none moving dining room. it never scared anyone waiting to be served.


----------



## jagmanx

*Samsung Tablet*



cornishgail said:


> Hi
> Is there such a thing??  I would like a sat nav on an I pad but will use only pay as you go not contract
> so.... do you need Wi-Fi to use a sat nav app and will it tell you where you are if not on Wi-Fi?
> getting really confused as I need to replace very old sat nav but want to combine it with an I pad....does that make sense?
> thanks
> gail:help:



Has wifi
BUT "maps with me app"  only uses GPS
There are navigation apps available as well


----------



## Tezza

I think only iPads with 3G capability have gps. If you download tomtom it does not need to be connected as all the maps are held on the iPad.


----------



## jagmanx

*Pocket WIFI or Mi-FI*



Tezza said:


> I think only iPads with 3G capability have gps. If you download tomtom it does not need to be connected as all the maps are held on the iPad.



Yo need one of these for samsung tablet.
It takes a simcard and broadcasts a wi-fi signal

I like it because it will service both my Tablet (samsung) and my Laptop

Usual problem do you get PAYG or a contract
I am trialling Giff-Gaff
or can swap simcard from my phone.
Tablet has GPS 
Maps withme pro (about £5) app doesnt need a connection to locate where you are and spot nearby waypoints (previously marked of loaded from a kml file)


----------



## Deadsfo

if it moves and it should'nt ,gaffer tape .if it does'nt move and it should WD40 both can be invaluable for many things


----------



## Shockingdog

*Emptying toilet cassette*

If you are wilding and decide to empty your toilet cassette in a public loo,go into the loo FIRST and check it has a good flush BEFORE you tip it down the pan.Its a real pain if the flush is nonexistent or very week.Also always take some kitchen roll with you to clean up any splashes etc.


----------



## Louise

Talbot said:


> Don't drink alcohol if you're parked on a road or layby etc as you may become victim of drink driving. If you are having a drink always remove your keys from the ignition, NEVER put them in your pocket (preferably hide them in a draw) and turn your seats into the lounge position (if you have swivel seats) with cab curtains or blinds shut. This way if you are questioned by police you can insist that you are parked up for the night and not in charge of a vehicle on a public highway whilst under the influence. This is a grey area, so best not to drink if unsure.



Put your pj's on, you'll be comfortable as well!


----------



## donkey too

antiqueman said:


> carpets !!!!!!!!



and fa better than public loo paper.


----------



## schubert

antiqueman said:


> so do I carve it with penknife or use 12" victorian carving knife? same as I use in the boring none moving dining room. it never scared anyone waiting to be served.



Don't most vans carry a carving/bread knife in a cutlery draw , we have a 12" one.  it's not a public place in my van !!.
Schubert


----------



## Camper Bob

Get your heating serviced ,

 I have an Erbespacher unit and it packed up last winter when I needed it most .The control unit had failed .

Keeping warm ........ Helly Hansens for pyjamas , thick curtains for doors , I made a draft excluder for rear van doors made a big difference, close all the vents on the dashboard, I bought one of those little Butane aerosol can heaters for tents to heat the bathroom in winter and wet weather so I can dry gear etc.

Midge repellent and cortisone cream.


----------



## Scruff57

*penknife*



BillyPants said:


> I have a small lockknife. I keep it in my ruc sac with a torch, whistle, compass etc etc and I keep it for exactly the same reason: cutting fruit etc when up mountains. I hunted for weeks for the type, a serrated blade which slices through fruit etc with ease, but on simple contact does not cut skin. I was sick of cutting my own fingers! I'm not certain how he was prosecuted because I'm sure we're allowed anything up to a 4 inch blade.
> Personally I think the cops have been disappointed they waited all night and didn't get a drunk driver so they were determined to get him for something. Anything. Mind you, don't they have to have reasonable suspicion to search your vehicle?
> This whole thing doesn't sound quite right to me.



There is more to this. Look at this link

Police: Why we arrested disabled 'fruit knife' man | Western Morning News


----------



## rp163

I always have plenty of plastic bags in the van. Handy for rubbish, laundry etc
Plastic shoes/cheap sandals are always handy for campsite showers.
Try not to park under trees, especially if it's raining or windy. 
A small camping stove for those times when you run out of gas.
Several torches
small sewing kit and duct tape


----------



## bigbarry

If you are driving don't drink alcohol, in case you have to move on.


----------



## Derby Donkey

bigbarry said:


> If you are driving don't drink alcohol, in case you have to move on.



If you are driving???


----------



## Simon Yearsley

*Advice on Campervan/Motorhome Wild Camping In Scotland*

*Hopefully this is useful... it's the advice we give to our customers when they hire campervans from us. (Big Tree Campervans)*



A campervan or motorhome holiday is a great way to explore the vast, rich and varied natural beauty of Scotland. There are plenty of fantastic campsites spread all over Scotland which provide great bases from which to explore.

There are also lots of opportunities to ‘camp wild’ with your campervan. You’ll never find an approved list of these places, as that would direct too many people to the same site and ruin it very quickly.  As there are an increasing number of people wanting to enjoy this way of experiencing Scotland, it is important to follow the simple, and common sense guidance below.

In doing so, you’ll hopefully enjoy ‘camping wild’ on your campervan trip, and help support a sustainable way of experiencing Scotland.... and we will all be able to enjoy the freedom of camping wild for many years to come. 

Access Rights
Scotland is rightly very proud of its access rights; however when you are looking for places to ‘camp wild’ in a campervan or motorhome, it is important to bear in mind the following key points:
•	Scottish access rights and the Scottish Outdoor Access Code don’t apply to motor vehicles.
•	The Road Traffic Act 1988 states that you can drive a vehicle up to 15 yards off a public road for the purpose of parking, but this does not confer any right to park the vehicle. Most un-metalled roads, unfenced land and beaches are private property, and you don’t have a right to park unless it’s authorised by the landowner by verbal agreement or signage.
•	In practice, informal off-road parking takes place in many parts of rural Scotland, often in well-established places, without causing undue concern.
•	Some communities (eg Calgary Bay on Mull, and the whole island of Tiree) have established their own guidance for campervans and the use of designated overnight parking spaces... if you’re in such a place, follow the guidance!

Common Sense Guidance – Do: 
•	Use common sense and think whether the spot you have found is suitable for a vehicle.
•	Think about the cumulative effect of camping in the ‘fantastic secret place which I’m sure no-one else has ever been’...it is very likely that others will use the same spot, not just you!
•	Take great care to avoid fragile ground/sensitive habitats, (eg wild flower rich machair on the Western Isles) - never drive down to beaches or onto grass verges as it destroys the habitat.
•	Avoid overcrowding. If another vehicle is parked in a secluded spot - try not to park right next to them and find your own spot elsewhere. 
•	Use only biodegradable detergents and drain kitchen waste water tanks in campsites at designated areas. If it has to be emptied in the wild, keep away from water courses and be aware that animals will be attracted to the scent.
•	Carry a trowel to bury any human waste and urinate well away from open water, rivers and burns. Toilet paper should be bagged and taken away by you – not buried (animals dig it up).
•	Do a full ‘litter-pick’ before you leave, taking all of your rubbish, and any you found there already, and disposing of it properly when you’re back in ‘civilisation’.
•	Support a sustainable tourism industry – buy groceries in local shops.

Common Sense Guidance – Don’t: 
•	Park in areas where signs state 'no overnight parking'.
•	Park overnight within sight of people's houses, even in car park bays.
•	Block access tracks to estates and fields.
•	Light BBQs or fires unless it is safe to do so, and you can supervise it properly. They should be fully extinguished when finished and no evidence left behind.
•	Empty any chemical toilet waste anywhere other than at a designated chemical waste area. Most campsites have facilities for the emptying of a cassette toilet. Most public toilets are not suitable places to empty chemical toilets as it upsets the sewage treatment process.


----------



## Shockingdog

*Clothing: Keeping it all tidy.*

After having our van for five years we find we are still trying to improve storage. Our latest idea is to keep all small items of clothing in separate bags.We put undies,socks,handkerchiefs,hats and gloves,cycle stuff etc in separate small bags with pull ties.These then go in the overhead lockers with any folded cloths that are not in the larger hanging cupboard. This keeps all these small items tidy and in one place, they are then easy to get at without rummaging through everything in the locker.Try it it works for us.


----------



## sman61

I found that water authority and forestry sites that prohibit overnight stops are only manned between 9am and 6 pm. so go on about 7 pm and leave by 8:30 am. Making sure the area is spotless. Just did this in Kielder water. Shared the waterside car park with a Polish couple. Enjoy


----------



## Polar Bear

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'll take my chances :lol-049:
> 
> That's definitely one for the individual to make their own mind up about
> 
> I suppose if we're going to suggest ways that nervous wildcampers can protect themselves and their campervans while out and about they'll have to be within the law.
> 
> Technically, your campervan is your home on wheels. It seems to make sense to me that the same rules used for the protection of your bricks and mortar abode would apply.
> 
> Would I be correct?



As a mechanic my advise to anyone is to keep a length of steel pipe that fits around your wheel brace handle to help remove tight wheel nuts. Not a lot of people realise that wheel nuts may tighten up above the torque setting used on fitting especially on ally wheels due to heat and corrosion. It comes in handy for other uses too?


----------



## Tezza

Polar Bear said:


> As a mechanic my advise to anyone is to keep a length of steel pipe that fits around your wheel brace handle to help remove tight wheel nuts. Not a lot of people realise that wheel nuts may tighten up above the torque setting used on fitting especially on ally wheels due to heat and corrosion. It comes in handy for other uses too?


Or use a torch


----------



## SteveM

Polar Bear said:


> As a mechanic my advise to anyone is to keep a length of steel pipe that fits around your wheel brace handle to help remove tight wheel nuts. Not a lot of people realise that wheel nuts may tighten up above the torque setting used on fitting especially on ally wheels due to heat and corrosion. It comes in handy for other uses too?



We need to be careful here baseball bats, wheel braces, steel pipes, yes all can be carried legitimately, but the obvious implication being made are these are items that can be on hand to protect you.

First of all, protection from whom? How many on here have had a vehicle broken into unattended? I'll start us off, I have. Now how many of us have been set upon in our vehicles? I'm not saying it hasn't happened but I would imagine the number is very low. 

Bear this in mind, if someone wishes to rob you or do you harm whilst in your motorhome or van and they do it without knowing who they are targeting then they are desperate or crazy and a piece of pipe may not deter them. If they do know who they are targeting then they know what your response is likely to be. The majority of criminals will target the soft option, in our case, an unattended vehicle. 

Something else to really consider, what are you going to do with that steel pipe? Do you really have what it takes to wrap it around someone's head? Easier to say and write about than to actually do, and what are the chances that the pipe could be taken from you and used against you? Lots of different factors to consider before getting that far I know, but if you have that steel pipe in your vehicle and one of its purposes in your head is to afford you protection then you seriously have to consider what you will do with it if the time should come. Internet bravado won't cut it then.

That last paragraph said, I really don't believe the threat is that big. Most people have good instincts and make their decisons accordingly.


----------



## voyagerstan

SteveM said:


> We need to be careful here baseball bats, wheel braces, steel pipes, yes all can be carried legitimately, but the obvious implication being made are these are items that can be on hand to protect you.
> 
> First of all, protection from whom? How many on here have had a vehicle broken into unattended? I'll start us off, I have. Now how many of us have been set upon in our vehicles? I'm not saying it hasn't happened but I would imagine the number is very low.
> 
> Bear this in mind, if someone wishes to rob you or do you harm whilst in your motorhome or van and they do it without knowing who they are targeting then they are desperate or crazy and a piece of pipe may not deter them. If they do know who they are targeting then they know what your response is likely to be. The majority of criminals will target the soft option, in our case, an unattended veh
> 
> That last paragraph said, I really don't believe the threat is that big. Most people have good instincts and make their decisons accordingly.




 not a lot of use when you've been GASSED .:danger::lol-061::lol-061:STAN


----------



## Deleted member 23433

Does anyone know when all this info will be collated?
Karen


----------



## Loretta

*Pocket knife*

So on a bit back someone mentioned that this disable guy was charged for carrying a Swiss pocket knife. Question??? What should I do to my Kitchen knifes??Can I carry them on the van our do I need to buy fast food all the time?? Oh maybe just reap a chunk of :rabbit: with my teeth in the good old manner of a caveman :lol-053:


----------



## Polar Bear

Whilst in the van the other day I needed to charge the I Pad. I put it in the 'van' 12 volt socket and it came back 'not charging' this told me my battery was bellow 12.5 volts and needed charging up.


So the tip is.

You can use an I Pad to find out if your battery needs charging.


----------



## Debs

*A day out.*

Yesterday was so nice, I decided to have a day out. Went along the Solway and eventually found this small lay-bye on a very quiet road, 6ish miles south of Dumfries:-

  The view overlooks the river Nith which feeds int the Solway.

Don't know if this is wild spot, but I would certainly overnight here, and there is another lay-bye about half a mile north. Tom Tom says its ere, N54* 59.538' W3* 34.087' (degrees and minutes)


----------



## legin

*Fire*

Learn at least 5 way to start a fire, You never know it may just save your life.

Matches ( waterproof),  lighter,  magnifing glass,  friction,  ice,  water + clear plastic sheet,  sparkplugs/petrol ( spining the engine over , flint, steel,.


----------



## Deleted member 48528

Wipe your dirty dishes and pans with kitchen roll before washing up, it will save your grey tank swilling smelly but of food around. ESpecially if you,ve cooked eggs, nothing worse.

Lesley


----------



## Biglol

Buy a bigger van, your going to need it to carry all the equipment listed on this thread.


----------



## Biglol

Captain Biggles said:


> When parking in an exposed position for instance, right next to the lighthouse at Ardnamurchan Point in Knoydart, West Scotland facing out onto an idyllic sunset over the North Atlantic beware, check the Met.Office web site on your laptop/iPad/Smartphone for any 'Gale Warnings' in the vicinity, before you go to bed. Having to reverse onto a narrow track at 04:15 am on a dark wind-swept night when the rain is coming down in stair-rods and not remembering what was behind when you parked, is no laughing matter believe me, be warned! :sad:



Reading this made me smile, done that, read the book, seen the film on Mull.


----------



## Biglol

vwalan said:


> yet for years the place per population you had the greatest chance of being murdered  was bodmin in cornwall . not london ,birmingham etc . in uk .so that cancels that.



Sorry but I would take Bodmin every time.


----------



## Biglol

bigbarry said:


> Never though of this, but made me laugh
> Don't park in a dogging car park unless you're a dogger.:lol-053:
> 
> Seriously, someone knocked on my window in Llandullas and told me just that. Anyway, I stayed the night with interest expecting to be woken up by hundreds of people. Nothing happened. In fact we had a very quiet and peaceful night. I guessed later, that he was probably the owner of the adjacent caravan site trying to scaremonger.


[/QUOTE]

Whilst in a french lay-by one lunchtime, a white van in front of us was parked up with a wooden step outside the passenger door. 
After a few minutes a car pulled up behind us and the male driver got out and walked past us towards the white van, he was eyeing us up and down as he went passed.  He approached the drivers side of the white van and spoke to the occupant but kept looking back towards us.  After about a minute he walked back to his car eyeballing us again as he went. He got into his car and roared off very fast still looking our way as he went passed. 
On our departure, having enjoyed our lunch, I happened to look into the front of the white van as we passed, and there was a very attractive young woman.


----------



## jimbo

Carry a spanner to change gas bottle as I forgot first time away


----------



## don simon

table9tom said:


> On behalf of everyone in the Llay area, apologies.  If you happen to be in the area again, call in to the Royal British Legion.  It backs onto the park you mention, has a huge car park that's nearly flat ish, has overnighht cctv, and is very accommodating to campers.  Cos I run it.  Just call in and let me or my staff know if you want to stop over, and if your thirsty I'd be grateful if you bought a drink.



Or just head over to Gresford, it's much nicer. 
Happy to know that the Royal British Legion is accommodating, I'll be sure to drop in when passing.

Wild Camping tip: Did you know that a condom will carry something like 23 Litres of water and don't take up that much room? (tip from the army).


----------



## davegreg

Making a camping checklist first and checking your equipment before your first trip.


----------



## Steveyates02

*Steve*



cdmoreear said:


> Don't talk about being murdered on here you'll put many off for ever. The risk being discussed is security of van and contents.


thanks for that :lol-053:
I am new to this from all the people saying be ready to get away I was thinking wtf have I got into :lol-049:


----------



## Roger Haworth

Do not stay overnight where there are "no overnight parking" or "no overnight sleeping in vehicles" signs but, (if you can be bothered), do write/email to protest about the injustice of such signs to whichever council or authority put up them up.


----------



## beautycfw

*Draw your route!*

As you go draw a line along each road you go. Then put circles where you stop each night. Then when you're on your third Scottish Highlands trip you can look back and see where you stopped! Also good to jot down bad roads so you can avoid them the year after!


----------



## BillyPants

Pendel said:


> I disagree here as I can decide to apply common sense and stay the night if I desire. 99.999% of the time there will be no consequence.  I have wild camped by now a 1000 nights and only once have I moved because I was on National Trust property and the warden asked me nicely.



It's precisely this arrogant attitude as if you think you can do anything you feel like you want to that spoils it for others. I've been wild camping since 2006 and if a sign says No Camping then it means someone doesn't want you there so why make matters worse? To use common sense would be to challenge properly such signs, not to exacerbate what may already be a difficult situation. 
Residents and landowners put up with all sorts of annoyances for long periods of time until they get action: but they do finally get a result. That's what we should be doing, not stamping our feet and doing as we please. Why not be constructive and build a group who can lobby councils and landowners to effect change?


----------



## mannie

Hi All, been reading the thread with interest as our camping adventures we go mainly wild and off grid camping in our mh as we live in Sweden ,I thought we would make you aware that up here you can wild camp for 3 nights and move on, that!s any where,but that's  not to close to people's living area but can be on private land ,it's called old man's rights (  ALLEMANSRÄTTEN ) so if and when your up this way ,you can enjoy Sweden at its Best,Regards ALF.


----------



## Mick Browne

If you know the place you are going to stop. If it is near to the road, check it out on Google with view.


----------



## Mick Browne

jimbo said:


> Carry a spanner to change gas bottle as I forgot first time away



fasten it to the regulator with a chain


----------



## Grimola

*Arm yourself*

I am still in the process of building my own camper and I have been reading lots  of stuff on the net about people being threatened or broken into and other nasty confrontations. 

Don't keep anything sharp or heavy lying around especially at night,  I am going to keep such items by my bed and at arms length along with some "Farb Gel Spray Criminal Identifier" 

If any trouble appears will try to make a sharp exit - if you cant you may need to protect yourself.

Or am I being paranoid........??


----------



## mike17

always leave the place clean and tidy and respect the people who live local


----------



## jimbo

A couple of cans of tyre weld might  in case you get a puncture and fir anyone new a spanner to fit gas bottle so you can change over to the spare one if you run out .


----------



## Captain Biggles

*Daily Mail, well it's only to be expected....*



BillyPants said:


> I have a small lockknife. I keep it in my ruc sac with a torch, whistle, compass etc etc and I keep it for exactly the same reason: cutting fruit etc when up mountains. I hunted for weeks for the type, a serrated blade which slices through fruit etc with ease, but on simple contact does not cut skin. I was sick of cutting my own fingers! I'm not certain how he was prosecuted because I'm sure we're allowed anything up to a 4 inch blade.
> Personally I think the cops have been disappointed they waited all night and didn't get a drunk driver so they were determined to get him for something. Anything. Mind you, don't they have to have reasonable suspicion to search your vehicle?
> This whole thing doesn't sound quite right to me.



Well, it was the Daily Mail after all :lol-049: 

Tell me, did it have an 8 page centre-spread about how HRH treats her corgi's, a Celebration Coronation Souvenir Voucher and a Falklands War Poster inside also ?

      Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## Captain Biggles

mannie said:


> Hi All, been reading the thread with interest as our camping adventures we go mainly wild and off grid camping in our mh as we live in Sweden ,I thought we would make you aware that up here you can wild camp for 3 nights and move on, that!s any where,but that's  not to close to people's living area but can be on private land ,it's called old man's rights (  ALLEMANSRÄTTEN ) so if and when your up this way ,you can enjoy Sweden at its Best,Regards ALF.



Mannie,

Did exactly that during summer of 2014, had a great time in your 'Fatherland', over the Oresund Bridge £90 one-way up to 6m length, then £180 over 6m.  We stopped in some wonderful places , followed route of the most minor roads anti-clockwise up the East Coast staying at the North end of the causeway to Hasslo Island, a one day tour of Oland Island with an overnight stop in the middle of nowhere, sheer bliss, it stayed light all night long. Jonkoping, Goteborg then Helsingborg to Helsingor. A whistle Stop Tour, much too fast, must do it properly next time and spend far more time there. Some truely wonderful scenery not to be missed. 

Thank you to your Fellow Swedes for making our tour so memorable.

      Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

In the evening, I find it practical to make a big flask of tea as well as my thermal cup (a really good one that can keep fresh, hot tea drinkable for up to about 8 hours.)  Then in the morning I can wake up and move on if need be and my tea is already to hand. If there's no hurry and I'm not having a multi-fruit smoothie I will fire up the Horizon stove (or camping Gaz stove if situation calls for it) for breakfast and after breakfast I'll fire up the Kelly Kettle and renew the flask and cup which will generally see me through the day.

After father's day this year (next week or so) I'll occasionally use my new electric kettle for the tea and the microwave or toaster for breakfast, but probably only on dreich days when it'll make life more comfortable.


----------



## Obanboy666

Auld Pharrrt said:


> In the evening, I find it practical to make a big flask of tea as well as my thermal cup (a really good one that can keep fresh, hot tea drinkable for up to about 8 hours.)  Then in the morning I can wake up and move on if need be and my tea is already to hand. If there's no hurry and I'm not having a multi-fruit smoothie I will fire up the Horizon stove (or camping Gaz stove if situation calls for it) for breakfast and after breakfast I'll fire up the Kelly Kettle and renew the flask and cup which will generally see me through the day.
> 
> After father's day this year (next week or so) I'll occasionally use my new electric kettle for the tea and the microwave or toaster for breakfast, but probably only on dreich days when it'll make life more comfortable.



Sooner you than using a flask for tea. Got to be freshly made every time.


----------



## roamingman

cornishgail said:


> Hi
> Is there such a thing??  I would like a sat nav on an I pad but will use only pay as you go not contract
> so.... do you need Wi-Fi to use a sat nav app and will it tell you where you are if not on Wi-Fi?
> getting really confused as I need to replace very old sat nav but want to combine it with an I pad....does that make sense?
> thanks
> gail:help:



Buy some maps or map on your I pad better than sat nav they can send you the wrong way.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt

Obanboy666 said:


> Sooner you than using a flask for tea. Got to be freshly made every time.



I prefer it fresh, but sometimes necessity makes the call.


----------



## davidb3

*say " hi"*

always try to be friendly and even helpful if possible to other stayers and always ask if they are wild campers


----------



## NeilyG

Always tell your mammy where you're going.


----------



## Deleted member 63690

*Tesco Clubcard Holders*

Hi I'm new here - One tip I can pass on.
If you have a Tesco Club Card - you can usually park up in their car park. Tried this once at Tesco Lesmahagow (M74) junction with no problems.
I just went in for some shopping and asked the manager if I could park up overnight.


----------



## Easterndawn

*Me and the dogs*



sandyp196 said:


> im new here and just read all your safety suggestions. wild camping sounds very exciting.  im a woman who likes to travel alone with my dog so altho im a bit of an adrenalin junkie, i do also have to be aware of safety for myself, my dog and my van. is there a list on here of tried and tested sites for parking up overnight? i suppose your going to tell me now i have to pay for this... and if this is the case, how much? but thanks for all taking the time to list these things as some i had never thought of. :wave:



I am also female who enjoys camping with myself and the dogs.  When I first started wild camping I went to areas that I knew close by to where I lived.  I also stayed a couple of nights at a layby close to the Irish Ferry Port in Ayrshire.  Just off the main road, larger than normal as the trucks park there overnight but there is a lovely grassy area that is used by motor phones and camper vans right on the shore area.  From previous camping experiences in North America I learned that truckers are in general very friendly (in a nice way) and that if an emergency happened I would have assistance, also keeps the young car riders away.  This particular spot has a fantastic little eating cafe at the end of the area, open in the morning till two in the afternoon.  I always make sure that I have enough dried or canned food, bottled water etc.. at all times with me to last a couple of days.  There are more single female campers on the road than there used to be, so trust your intuition, have fun and enjoy the freedom of the open road


----------



## Fifer

*Wildcamping How To Guide*

Carry a flask of hot water - does for tea, coffee, cuppa soup, pasta packets
:have fun:


----------



## Fifer

*Wildcamping How To Guide*

Mind the rubbish bags


----------



## Fifer

*Wildcamping How To Guide*

Keep fuel tank topped up


----------



## Elbert

*Elbert*

If you are travelling down a single track dead end road walk it first to check you can turn round.


----------



## AuldTam

Elbert said:


> If you are travelling down a single track dead end road walk it first to check you can turn round.



Before walking down the track DOUBLE check the hand brake is fully on.


----------



## GWAYGWAY

Seannachie said:


> The report in the paper does not mention the length of the blade on the knife, or what statute and section Knowles was charged under, but it does state categorically that he '..._admitted possessing an offensive weapon at Torquay Magistrates Court_' (my underlining), so it seems that he actually pleaded guilty.
> 
> His brief also said, '_[Knowles] used the knife to cut up fruit on picnics with his wife [for whom he is a carer]'_, as if this was some sort of mitigation, and it appears that the magistrates accepted it as such because of the leniency of their sentence. However, had Knowles pleaded not guilty to the charge, this could have been offered as grounds for acquittal as he could maintain that he had '_lawful authority or reasonable excuse_' for having the knife in his vehicle and it would have been up to the prosecution to rebut that by providing evidence to the contrary from the arresting officers (hard to do under the circumstances, I would have thought).
> 
> Frankly, I think Knowles was badly advised if his brief allowed him to plead guilty. On the other hand, if he had pleaded not guilty and the case went against him (as indeed it did), I think that he has solid grounds for appeal and that it would be successful given a half-decent brief.
> 
> In conclusion, this case should not be treated as a precedent (in fact, cases in the Magistrates' Courts never are).



I support of the above.  Remember ANY plead of guilty WILL end up with you convicted of a crime.   DO NOT SUBMIT  to a lawyer who says plead guilty, as it will get a lower sentence. They are just being lazy and  getting the easy job, although they then plead mitigation. If you  are innocent PLEAD NOT GUILTY ,and not take bad advice.


----------



## GWAYGWAY

Grimola said:


> I am still in the process of building my own camper and I have been reading lots  of stuff on the net about people being threatened or broken into and other nasty confrontations.
> 
> Don't keep anything sharp or heavy lying around especially at night,  I am going to keep such items by my bed and at arms length along with some "Farb Gel Spray Criminal Identifier"
> 
> If any trouble appears will try to make a sharp exit - if you cant you may need to protect yourself.
> 
> Or am I being paranoid........??



I have two Farb Red Spray containers  one I carry in strange places and the other is by the van door. It does a wonderful job of disabling someone with evil intent and also take three to four days to get off the skin and clothes  Bright BLOOD red foaming agent. They will not get out of it denying  it was them, when the police pick them up. I will get two more I think and suggest everyone on here gets the same. Non injurious foaming gel, so not weapon, but in the face would stop a lot of people carrying on an attack. Look  on the net and see a demonstration of it.   HIGHLY RECOMMENDED .


----------



## GWAYGWAY

Elbert said:


> If you are travelling down a single track dead end road walk it first to check you can turn round.



NEVER drive down Hooleyhey Lane in Derbyshire to get to the Picnic Area, NEVER.


----------



## Canalsman

Why?


----------



## GWAYGWAY

POI Admin said:


> Why?


Because it goes for miles and miles and there is no turning back  until you get to the ' parking area for minis,' and then have to come right back again to a road you can drive without fear of meeting a pushbike on.  Took seven shunts to turn around and get back through the gate,  I ve just looked on thePOIs and now see that about a hundred yards further on there is a parking spot with enough room to get a van around. pity I didn't know that then  I used the actual parking area and knew not  what lay a bit further.


----------



## Canalsman

There's a reason why that car park isn't in the POIs ... there's a layby nearby on the lane.

I have driven that lane in my 'van and didn't find it a problem.


----------



## GWAYGWAY

POI Admin said:


> There's a reason why that car park isn't in the POIs ... there's a layby nearby on the lane.
> 
> I have driven that lane in my 'van and didn't find it a problem.


I know now ,and that is probably  the reason WHY it isn't on the list, at the time I did not have any POIs on the tom tom  If only!!!!!!!!!  but I was frightened to go further just in case it  stopped dead end .  I then have to back several miles without a camera.


----------



## Canalsman

I always look at vehicle turning options when adding a POI. Whilst I cannot guarantee every POI, those that are known to have access difficulties are highlighted by enclosing the POI name in square brackets ...


----------



## IanH

Dont use a generator if anyone else, including the natives have even the slightest chance of hearing it!:scared:7y


----------



## Bacup lad

When planning your stop overs on the POI map, make note of any close by incase you need to change POI.


----------



## blights

I carry a fishing priest just in case I need to bop a fish on the bonce that has the nerve to try and take my tackle  Nothing offensive about a priest after all (well actually I read a story once Lol):hammer::sleep-027:


----------



## Herman

Don't park blocking a view a local has paid lot of money for, it will only pi55 them off.


----------



## sukie

Captain Biggles said:


> When parking in an exposed position for instance, right next to the lighthouse at Ardnamurchan Point in Knoydart, West Scotland facing out onto an idyllic sunset over the North Atlantic beware, check the Met.Office web site on your laptop/iPad/Smartphone for any 'Gale Warnings' in the vicinity, before you go to bed. Having to reverse onto a narrow track at 04:15 am on a dark wind-swept night when the rain is coming down in stair-rods and not remembering what was behind when you parked, is no laughing matter believe me, be warned! :sad:


I think we were parked next to you that night!!!


----------



## bazmobile

*Plan B*

Always have a plan B re locations


----------



## JohnClimber

Justjack said:


> If you have a safe in your van, don't be complacent, use it.




Some interesting points having a read through these 26 pages.

My 2 penneth,
If you fear being robbed take a spare wallet/handbag and have it to hand with your normal ones out of the way.
Make sure they are filled with the normal stuff in them but make sure all the stuff is out of date, with a bit of change (old foreign coins are good for this) and a couple of fivers so if robbed they think they have won and won't come back.
Move on straight away and tell the police


----------



## Welsh will

Wow...just reached the end of this thread! Pŕoper eye opener reading this. Gratefull for all the different advice/experiences and ideas though. 
Not been a member long but glad i joined. Wild camping is what we want to do and there are members on here that have been here and there and done it all aswell as being able to advise you on it aswell.
Always a good read, cheers everyone :cheers:


----------



## Trotter

marydot said:


> What, you go around shooting helpless spuds? :lol-053:



There is no such thing as a helpless spud. Take a look at my waist line. :mad2:


----------



## julesanian

*Follow that person !*

This advice is more suited to wilding abroad where there are often large groups of motorhomers together. 
If you keep your eye out for long enough, you’ll see someone  setting off with an empty water container. Follow them ! They’ll invariably end up at some water tap. 
Also, when dusk falls   keep an eye open for the Frenchies, you’ll see them sneaking out to dump their black waste down a sewer , manhole cover in a nearby street !


----------



## microcamp

*drat newbe getting concerned*



Penny13 said:


> This is great for a newbie



i wild camped some yrs ago all over Wales and parts oF England, but not Scotland.  This yr we are restarting  our Wild adventures. But all this gun lark is not funny. 
Are you saying guys that the old day's were safer ?.


----------



## Irishjohn

*Security*

Double check all doors windows are locked properly


----------



## Gnomus

Access to the POI map with its link to street view and access to comments on the forum is better than just relying on the POI download for sat nav. That way you can plan your journey on the hoof. I like cruising about and trying different sites as they appear on the sat nav, near the time where I feel like parking up but it gives piece of mind to have an alternative place in mind where I have a fair degree of certainty about its suitability. Dont forget you can always get up early if the site you choose isnt perfect and move on for a nap later


----------



## Gnomus

Use bio toilet and washing products that will not harm rural toilets that need bacteria to break down waste and that way if you have to discretely empty a cassette in a public WC,  you dont cause any harm. Similarly if you have to discretely empty the grey tank it wont damage the environment. A lot of people use bio washing capsules from Lidle or Aldi in the WC, I also use Oxfams bio washing liquid, soap and toilet cleaner.


----------



## Discoduck

*Wild camping how to guide*

I carry a small axe  a folding saw some wood carving knives  i will sit in quiet places and carve wooden spoons, forks , butter knives , spatulas and mugs .
This is a pleasant pass time nice to make and use and give as gifts ,also gives a valid reason for very sharp knives and an axe. I can usual find a bit of fresh wood to carve sat in the shade for a few hours  .
look on facebook for , Spoon carving,green woodworking and sloyd knives.
rgds.disco duck


----------



## Minisorella

Discoduck said:


> I carry a small axe  a folding saw some wood carving knives  i will sit in quiet places and carve wooden spoons, forks , butter knives , spatulas and mugs .
> This is a pleasant pass time nice to make and use and give as gifts ,*also gives a valid reason for very sharp knives and an axe*. I can usual find a bit of fresh wood to carve sat in the shade for a few hours  .
> look on facebook for , Spoon carving,green woodworking and sloyd knives.
> rgds.disco duck



Doesn't sound the least bit scary... :lol-049:


----------



## tidewatcher

*Pride not prejudice*

The fun of wild camping is taking responsibility for yourself and making your own decisions about where you stop regarding safety and convenience. 

The responsibility of wild camping is to imagine how you would feel if someone parked up outside your property and then behaved as if it were a camp site. 

Soo..... It comes down to personal standards and awareness of others.


----------



## Harrytherid

Carry a good set of track mats


----------



## Harrytherid

Park with on wheel on a kerb rather than using levelling wedges.  Then you are parked NOT camping.


----------



## thebeeman

Do not block field entrances regardless of time of year even if you think it unlikely a farmer will need access.


----------



## Harrytherid

of course it should have been one wheel not on wheel


----------



## Harrytherid

Check any intended route on Google Earth and note the coordinates of any likely spots


----------



## Harrytherid

tell supermarket managers that your fridge has thawed out and you need to let it freeze down before you can replenish your frozen food stocks in their shop in the morning they are usually keen for you to park then


----------



## Carrerasax

If a place feels right it probably will be, if not move on and find somewhere that does!!!


----------



## Tookey

Jeez, if you are on this site cos you are thinking about getting out and about please ignore all the weapons chat, utter tosh, unsure why it even came up. In the very very unlikely scenario that you feel that threatened drive off and if you can't get into your cab phone the police. I am unsure why but most of the references to violence came from people that were not full members, my advice to add to this thread is heed the advice from full members and more so if they have thousands of posts as for the most part they will have been there and done it


----------



## runnach

Tookey said:


> Jeez, if you are on this site cos you are thinking about getting out and about please ignore all the weapons chat, utter tosh, unsure why it even came up. In the very very unlikely scenario that you feel that threatened drive off and if you can't get into your cab phone the police. I am unsure why but most of the references to violence came from people that were not full members, my advice to add to this thread is heed the advice from full members and more so if they have thousands of posts as for the most part they will have been there and done it


In the archives here, I once attracted an armed response vehicle chaps with guns having shot a pigeon for my tea a memorable day for everyone ...it turned out the reason they were so excited is I was close to an airport,,,once they realised I was not part of al quesadilla or the Yorkshire liberation front we had a good chat even got the kettle on ....the only loaded question your moving on in the morning....oh yes says I whole idea of my camper don’t worry I won’t be on your patch ....book that experience in a travel agents ...h


----------



## trevskoda

Dont forget a sun block cream or a mexican wide rim hat.


----------



## The laird

Don't leave rubbish and even if it's not yours within reason clear it up


----------



## The Old Man

Take your rubbish with you even if there is a bin.

As I am in a large motorhome I have the potential to be carrying more rubbish generating packages than a walker, and if I fill the bin the next visitor may not be as tidy. I brought it in, so I carry it out.

Also, if it is not beneath you, police the area before you leave and tidy away any other rubbish even if it is not yours! Simply put I am in a large, noticeable vehicle.  Even if I have not dropped litter it is likely that someone will have seen me and may well lay the blame at my door.

The bins have to be emptied by someone and that's if the local wildlife do not distribute your rubbish around the bin.


----------



## mickymost

Bigpeetee said:


> Never leave rubbish, if the bin is full, take it with you.




What the overflowing bin lol?


----------



## mickymost

Dont drink Alcohol apart from breaking the law you may need to move on in a Hurry.


----------



## The March Hare

Don't make things too complicated ....leave the wife at home


----------



## runnach

mickymost said:


> Dont drink Alcohol apart from breaking the law you may need to move on in a Hurry.


Not only that, the state of our roads chances are you will spill it .


----------



## The March Hare

Geeky Philip said:


> Do not park on beaches unless you are 100% sure of the high tide level and that there are no pending weather fronts.



Yes,
Remember the classic incident in the 1970's film "Holiday on the buses"


----------



## Carrerasax

mickymost said:


> Dont drink Alcohol apart from breaking the law you may need to move on in a Hurry.


Are u Breaking the law If partner Has the keys on her person and never has more than half a glass !!!


----------



## Doddy6

I have seen advice about secure- leaving a big pair of Rigger boots outside or CD of a big dog barking.


----------



## Renee

Have a good supply of fresh water.


----------



## Deleted member 77519

Renee said:


> Have a good supply of fresh water.


And don't piss in an empty whisky bottle at night. You might wake up to your partner complaining that it's a bit weak. How do I know (quietly whistles whilst looking at the van roof).


----------



## Spacerunner

Bigpeetee said:


> Never leave rubbish, if the bin is full, take it with you.


Don’t steal bins!


----------



## Bertie the bus

When travelling to a new spot have a fall-back option in mind in case you find the place full, closed or whatever. Apart from the times when it is actually needed knowing that you have an alternative takes a bit of pressure off the end of the day.


----------



## Bertie the bus

Head to the nearest likely-looking pub of course, and cut a deal!!


----------



## Shockingdog

Teffy said:


> Take at least one good torch/lantern and make sure you have another battery or that it is well charged up, depending on the type.


Keep at least on wind up torch. Torches with batteries may be flat after a long time in store.


----------



## Jonnie T

leave the place in better condition than when you arrived!


----------



## Deleted member 77519

Shockingdog said:


> Keep at least on wind up torch. Torches with batteries may be flat after a long time in store.


Buy Lithium Batteries, they have a shelf life of around 10 years.


----------



## trevskoda

There are many usb chargeable lamps on ebay for 5 bucks up.


----------



## mjvw

Is using leveling ramps reverse on to them. If you need to leave you can drive straight off.
When possible face the exit.


----------



## motorwaycafe

Park so you cannot be blocked in, and can drive away safely and easily.


----------



## Harrytherid

In spain take a half litre water bottle and cut it in half.  The neck end will neatly fit over the beach shower head to direct water out of the neck into your water bottle to fill your tank from.  In portugal all the cemeteries have a tap as some do in other countries.


----------



## TreeTopRainbow

Download What3words app onto your phone so you can be found easily by emergency services or friends.


----------



## motorwaycafe

An extremely useful app. It has been used by Mountain Search & Rescue Teams for a number of years. Now in public domain.





						The what3words app | what3words
					

Find, share and navigate to precise locations | what3words. Download the free what3words app to find, share and save exact locations using just three words.



					what3words.com


----------



## Michael108

moggy said:


> don't put awnings out


Hi .. Why? Novice!


----------



## Robmac

Michael108 said:


> Hi .. Why? Novice!



It's best to look like you are parking rather than camping, otherwise passing motorists see you as a freeloader. Depends where you are wildcamping really, there are places I would have no qualms about a canopy or chairs outside, I'm there to enjoy myself!

Also so you can make a quick getaway in case the local axe murderer stops by, although I haven't had this problem as yet (obviously!).


----------



## Sid

TreeTopRainbow said:


> Download What3words app onto your phone so you can be found easily by emergency services or friends.


Good shout


----------



## Sid

Haven't looked through the entire post but I hope leave no trace is in there at the top of the list; cos that is just about the most important. It is top of the list for  folks to whom "wild camping" goes hand in hand with human powered endeavour not just parking up in a 3.5T van...... I do that to but call it off grid camping or  boon docking is quite good as nobody really knows what it means...


----------



## Hobo406

Don't leave your Grey Waste Water Tank tap open - Keep it closed until you can empty it respectfully - I'v seen Moho's doing this parked up during the day at the busy South Stack car park, Anglesey etc 

Carry a foot pump


----------



## Harrytherid

What is the purpose of the foot pump, apart from the obvious which if you have ever tried to inflate a van tyre with one you, will need to be younger than I to get to 85 PSI which my rears need.


----------



## Robmac

Harrytherid said:


> What is the purpose of the foot pump, apart from the obvious which if you have ever tried to inflate a van tyre with one you, will need to be younger than I to get to 85 PSI which my rears need.



Yes, I carry a compact 12V compressor pump. Much easier.


----------



## microcamp

A live dog is far better lol he or she can growl and bark louder


----------



## microcamp

mariesnowgoose said:


> Well, call me a numpty, but a simple guide seems to be a good idea.
> 
> Like Smaug said, there are already guidelines for safe boating which are just that - guidelines, and *not enforceable by law*.
> Any idiot can take off out to sea in a boat and get themselves into trouble if they are inexperienced.
> 
> Similarly, it is obvious without looking back too far in old threads on this forum that lots of peeps new to the freedom of the road ask very basic questions, such as where to dispose of their black waste, and can be unsure of all kinds of things that can be addressed very simply.
> 
> *Fazerloz please note:* ignorance or inexperience is not a crime. If someone has never done any wildcamping, or is totally new to owning a campervan then some basic guidelines have got to be useful.
> I'm with maingate. I nominate you as the person responsible for answering all novice questions about the simple technicalities of wildcamping
> 
> The Keep Britain Tidy campaign doesn't stop people littering, but it may educate the less aware in the right way to go about things, or at least those who are asking the questions in the first place!
> 
> It would also save having to answer the same questions that crop up time after time - not a problem doing this, but at least you can point newbies to the guidelines which saves a bit of faffing about.
> Exactly the same as this site already does for the POI. No difference, imo.
> 
> Lets face it, whether you like it or not this is a free country (well, for the moment!  ) and wildcamping exists. Full stop.
> 
> All this nonsense about trying to keeping a low profile on it is a joke. This website is dedicated to it, for gawd's sake!
> 
> So, the least you can do is provide peeps with some of the basic guidelines



All info before we go on our wild camping tours is forwarned so excellently no nasty mistakes to at least less on them.


----------



## Mickrick

Keep araldite and contact adhesive in your van useful for jobs superglue can't do


----------



## Mike8193

moggy said:


> don't put awnings out


I’m new here and get my Motor in a few weeks, and I’ve paid to have an Awning fitted, so confused as to why you say “don’t put awnings out“?


----------



## trevskoda

Mike8193 said:


> I’m new here and get my Motor in a few weeks, and I’ve paid to have an Awning fitted, so confused as to why you say “don’t put awnings out“?


Because you are now camping rather than just parked up for a rest, fine to do in a campsite but not in the outback as to speak.


----------



## Harrytherid

Carry a litter picker and an old carrier or two to clean up the area.  No one knows who dropped the litter so many will assume it is you and it is so much nicer for you not having a littered area to look at.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Mike8193 said:


> I’m new here and get my Motor in a few weeks, and I’ve paid to have an Awning fitted, so confused as to why you say “don’t put awnings out“?



Awnings are for official campsites, rallies, or if you're way off the beaten track where no one is likely to turn up, or you're parked on private land and its OK with the landowners etc. etc.

It's bad form to put out awnings when you're parked up in a public car park, layby or anywhere on a public road system, etc.

Wildcamping in a campervan just requires a bit of respect to be shown whenever you are parked up somewhere not specifically meant for motorhomes in the UK. This includes the generally accepted idea that you should park up for no more than one night in any given public spot, unless you consider it safe to do so without upsetting anyone, or it is specifically allowed by local decree (councils etc.).

If you go to an official campsite then you are usually able to put up your awning and get out all the outside gear, seats, tables, gas bbq, etc. The rules will be set by individual campsites.

Unfortunately the UK is nowhere near as motorhome friendly as our neighbouring countries over the Channel.


----------



## Robmac

Mike8193 said:


> I’m new here and get my Motor in a few weeks, and I’ve paid to have an Awning fitted, so confused as to why you say “don’t put awnings out“?



I've used an awning when wildcamping before now (and table and chairs) it depends on the location.

It's fine as long as you are not obstructing anybody else whether they are walking or trying to park. It's quite difficult to find locations in England to do this but we have done it quite easily in remote parts of Scotland.


----------



## GeoffL

Harrytherid said:


> What is the purpose of the foot pump, apart from the obvious which if you have ever tried to inflate a van tyre with one you, will need to be younger than I to get to 85 PSI which my rears need.





Robmac said:


> Yes, I carry a compact 12V compressor pump. Much easier.


If you're going to use a compact 12v compressor pump, make sure it's up to your needs. FWIW, I've burned out two taking the van tyres up to the recommended 70+ psi. I now have a T-Max heavy-duty inflator but it's a lot of weight and a lot of faff to use.

Somewhat unexpectedly, my bicycle track pump is quicker and easier if a top-up of just a few psi is needed.


----------



## Harrytherid

mariesnowgoose said:


> Unfortunately the UK is nowhere near as motorhome friendly as our neighbouring countries over the Channel.


Mind you, even in Germany I have been told off by other motorhomers (not uk motorhomes) for sitting on a lounger by the Rhine (not a stellplatz) while they were parked looking out of the windows.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Harrytherid said:


> Mind you, even in Germany I have been told off by other motorhomers (not uk motorhomes) for sitting on a lounger by the Rhine (not a stellplatz) while they were parked looking out of the windows.



Maybe they were  just jealous of you parading your good looks?


----------



## Harrytherid

Probably, Marie.  Not as good as yours though, I suspect.


----------



## Pudsey Bear

Not read all 18 pages so perhaps it's been covered already.

I'm disabled and have a badge, and also a Radar key so I was wondering do we have any specific POIs for the disabled?


----------



## trevskoda

Pudsey Bear said:


> Not read all 18 pages so perhaps it's been covered already.
> 
> I'm disabled and have a badge, and also a Radar key so I was wondering do we have any specific POIs for the disabled?


Bound to require radar with running around with a napkin over one eye.


----------



## Admin

I wonder how many communities can say that they have a thread that is still active 10 years after it was first posted?


----------



## Pudsey Bear

trevskoda said:


> Bound to require radar with running around with a napkin over one eye.


Silly


----------



## spigot

Harrytherid said:


> In spain take a half litre water bottle and cut it in half.  The neck end will neatly fit over the beach shower head to direct water out of the neck into your water bottle to fill your tank from.  In portugal all the cemeteries have a tap as some do in other countries.





Harrytherid said:


> In spain take a half litre water bottle and cut it in half.  The neck end will neatly fit over the beach shower head to direct water out of the neck into your water bottle to fill your tank from.  In portugal all the cemeteries have a tap as some do in other countries.


Take a funnel, it’s easier


----------



## Pudsey Bear

trevskoda said:


> Bound to require radar with running around with a napkin over one eye.


We need a TW** smiley.


----------



## GeoffL

Admin said:


> I wonder how many communities can say that they have a thread that is still active 10 years after it was first posted?


Plenty on the CTC forum (now Cycling UK). I haven't been active on that forum since 2016. Yet every month or two I get notification of a reply to a thread I participated in. Yesterday I got notification of a reply to a thread started on 7 May 2007!


----------



## Pudsey Bear

Facts goes back to 2005 so in theory you could revive an old thread.


----------



## Robmac

Admin said:


> I wonder how many communities can say that they have a thread that is still active 10 years after it was first posted?



We have 2 Phil.

Barries's 'Who's Awake' thread is over 10 years old and is updated every single day.


----------



## Pudsey Bear

You'll be waiting a long time for that bugger to wake up though Rob


----------



## Pudsey Bear

I just checked my own threads on Facts and the oldest is 



Oldest active is


----------



## Harrytherid

spigot said:


> Take a funnel, it’s easier


No the bottle top is much better as it directs the shower into a stream from whatever height, then use a funnel to get the stream into the bottle from 6 foot or more. or even attach a hose to the bottle neck in windy conditions.


----------



## 2cv

HERE is a very old thread.


----------



## Pudsey Bear

I'm afraid not


----------



## ptulley

Leave you TV at home.


----------



## Fifer

Pay any reasonable fee that is be ask for - honesty is a must.


----------



## Fifer

Support any local shop(s). Even if only for milk.


----------



## Fifer

Don't brag about how little you've spent in an area.  If you do, chances are you've not bought much to support the locals.


----------



## Fifer

Respect any farm vehicles you meet - try and give them right of way. As it is their living and not a holiday like you are on.


----------



## Pudsey Bear

Never ever park in front of farm gates or access paths even just for a brew.


----------

